# What Fish Did You Buy Today?



## ILoveCowgirls

Just though it would be funny/stupid to run a on going thread!     :-? 8) :lol: :x   :roll: :wink: :idea: :?: :? :zz: :!: :thumb: haha. If i get in troubly i b sorry!


----------



## Dewdrop

Well, I wasn't suppose to buy any more fish until after X-Mas  buuuuuut...
Today I bought 2 small M. auratus and the cutest little puffer fish :wink:  
What fish did you buy today? lol


----------



## Nads

None today but Sunday bought the following;

4 x Wild Caught Melanochromis Interruptus
2 x Wild Caught Metriaclima Benetos "Mezinzi"
2 x Pseudotropheus Flavus


----------



## retri

Nothing today, but on suday, got a musk turtel to join my two little maps, and stripped my yellow lab female, so now have 10 little fry that are doing great, and are extreemly active after last nights water change :thumb:


----------



## nikelodeon79

The last fish I bought were three glass bloodfin tetras to go in my 55g community. The three I already had were lonely. ;-) I haven't bought any fish today, but one of these days (probably after Christmas) I'm going to go on a shopping spree (glowlight danios, panda cories, pygmy cories, saulosi, white top hara, SAE, otos, etc. etc. etc.). ;-)


----------



## cichlidaholic

Okay, all this thread did was make me realize that I haven't bought any fish in over 2 months. 

I think I just set a record!

Kim


----------



## thinking_fish

My name is Candice and I am a fishAholic! :lol: 
Its been three weeks since my last fish purchase..... unless.... do freebies count? 
If so I was given a male Polit


----------



## Guest

Friend of mine brought me two fish, hyrid haps that look stunning (babies from babies that I gave him two years ago).  Bought a Red Jake Peacock on Saturday. My 265G is getting over crowded, but I can't stop buying. I am sure I will be back posting a few more times in not too distant future.


----------



## hollyfish2000

I went on a rampage two weeks ago and got two Bolivian rams for my community tank, an albino BN pleco for my angel tank and two more synodontis multipunctatus and an albino peacock juvie for my African tank. The tanks are on three different floors of my house so there was lots of running up and down stairs between tanks and floating bags! Very fun. But I'm basically done, unless I rehome something . . .


----------



## dielikemoviestars

I haven't bought anything in over a month, but my Hongi female spit sometime over the weekend while I was away, and my socolofi is going to within a week.


----------



## vmayers

I just bought two different groups yesterday! I picked up some 6 F1 Cunningtonia longiventralis (Kachese), and a wild caught trio of Aulonocara maulana. Hopefully I don't have to urge to buy any more because I have no more room :lol:


----------



## maxwell1295

Nothing today, but I did pick up a nice group of 7 Yellow Labs on Sunday and a really nice group of Aulonocara stuartgranti (Gallireya Reef) juvies yesterday.


----------



## retri

This post has now caused me to start looking at tanks on ebay, due to the fact that I have no more room in my current tanks.


----------



## Yellow-Cichlid

I'm headed to Uncle Ned's to be there when they open hehe... It'll be my first time there, I can't wait to see what they have. Hopefully I won't let myself spend too much. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Two 6-7" Protomelas spinolotus "Mara Rocks" males
One WC 4-5" Mchenga (copadichromis) conophoros "Otter Point" male
One WC 6-7" Aulonocara sp. "Yellow Collar" Monkey Bay male
One Lethrinops sp. "Green Chest" male
One 3-4" Protomelas steveni taiwan reef male

Stupid sulphur heads are costing me a fortune for shipping... Worth it though in my opinion...


----------



## CichlidMan81

Saturday I bought 9 F1 cynotilapia afra cobue. Now I can't wait til I buy more cynotilapia's.


----------



## bulldogg7

What, it's Saturday and no one else's wife drug them all over town for 6 hours and then 4 more hours just going back and forth to the same stores they previously visited?
Well I got me a nice red zebra male and a small rubber-lip/nose/bulldog pleco.


----------



## nikelodeon79

Today I picked up five otocinclus for my 55g community, along with a bunch of plants. About five minutes ago I officially placed my order for 6 ps. saulosi and 6 cyno white top haras.  Boy, are my coworkers going to look strangely at me when they arrive in the mail. :lol:


----------



## vegasdays101

i just picked up 2 more female Labeotropheus Fuellborni. Don't reall need more but I had too much time to kill and well you know.

Nate


----------



## Fire_Chair

I got a female Polit and 5 Transciptus.


----------



## Guest

I got four juvenile male peacocks, all 1-1.5": A. stuartgranti Ngara x2, A. baenschi x1, A. koningsi Mbenji x1


----------



## Nads

Bought a pair of Melanochromis Joanjohnsonsae and a pair of Fuelleborni Trewavasae Red Tops yesterday :wink:


----------



## mikmaze

most recent, last weekend, a juvi red emp, with killer color for his size, and a Dimidiochromis, which one I am not sure, waititng for it to grow up to be the judge of what it is for sure. tank is real full, gotta rehome some b4 I get anymore.


----------



## Rooter

i just added two new fish on thursday. i added a m. auratus and a yellow lab


----------



## bulldogg7

2 Hybrids I think :x Well wife got them for me, Think I'll keep them, got some OB peacocks so what the heck.


----------



## justin323

1 Gold Gourami, 3 rasbora hets, 3 buenos aires tetra, 2 hummingbird catfish, 3 giant danios, all from selling 5 african cichlids(I'm stocking the living room community tank)


----------



## copasetic

im going to see my breeder in a few days cant decice what my hex needs german reds or afra's????


----------



## hollyfish2000

On Saturday, I got two gorgeous black lace veil angelfish. So fabulous. Also that day, I got 8 tiny rummynose and two fabulous male blue rams for a different tank. The rams are the most gorgeous I've ever seen in a LFS. Big. Colorful. Good eaters. I believe they were locally raised and had been quarantined at the LFS for two weeks. I have high hopes for them!


----------



## Shayman10

I got 12 cynotilapia afra cobue over the weekend! They were 1/2 the size I thought they would be but, what the heck. I will just have to keep em out of the big tank for a month or two. 

My family and I are very excited we had been looking for some for a couple of months!

BTW Great Thread!


----------



## cichlidaholic

Okay, this thread made me buy two little oscars so I wouldn't feel left out. :lol:

They are happily removing the zebra danios from a tank that I couldn't catch!

What pigs!

Kim


----------



## PChap

On Saturday I finished stocking my 55g mbuna tank. I bought 3 more yellow labs, 3 more acei, and a group of red zebras (1m / 3f). I was looking for a syno but decided to pass on it for now.

We need to keep a thread like this going for every Saturday


----------



## mikmaze

nice new years day off, wonder if any fish stores are open ? mite have to take a ride and see.......... doubtfull, but ya never know.


----------



## RedHaze

Just picked up a trio of Metriaclima sp. "Msobo" juvies and an albino bristle nose pleco. The males fins are already starting to darken, and I really like the looks of these fish overall so far.


----------



## rsuarez1982

Well, I was having no luck trying to sell my Eclipse 25g, so I decided to go planted CA. Monday I bought some plants and a female pink con. Today I purchased a male barred con. Instant attraction...  They're fun to watch.


----------



## boostspike

don't really count as a purchase but, I gave my brother-in-law a ac70 filter in exchange for his 10" flowerhorn. :thumb:


----------



## Sulfurhead

traded (25) 1" aulonocara baenschi fry for one 9" Burundi Frontosa. Now i just have to find a way to get rid of the other 150+ fry when they get to 1".


----------



## jvkocian

i just set up a new 10 gallon tank with 5 cobue peacock fry. the problem/curse/blessing is i have an amazing LFS in my area. i can stop in regularly and find what im looking for or at least something i have to have right then.


----------



## bulldogg7

got 3 aceis and another rubberlip pleco, never liked aceis but under my lights they look light some saltwater fish. Think I'll go back tomorrow and get a couple more, I love 'em now. Just never seen them under good lighting.


----------



## SamanthaL

I got 2F and 1M Kenyi, 2F 1M Firemouths and 1F 1M Black Convicts.
And the week before I told my hubby that I was not going to get any more but I couldn't help myself.
The Firemouths are like 1 1/2 inch big and the 2F kenyi are 2 inch big and the male is 3 inch big and the Con's are both 2 inch big.


----------



## cheeze33

I bought a cyntilapia ''white top hara'', a cynotilapia ''likome'' (i think!!!), and a mastacembelus eel, nice addition to the tank really gives me somthing to talk about


----------



## chuckles1635

i bought a 3inch acei n holding female yellow lab to add to my tank new years eve. believe my yellow labs r now 2m/2f better than 2m/1f.


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

I bough 6 Pseudotropheus Polits. 3 Cynotilapia afra Cobue.


----------



## Sipesh

After a two year hiatus on buying fish since I knew I was moving across country....

(All the fish I had survived the trip, for the record)

...and now having settled in and having an empty tank since I combined some of my fishies...

I went and bought 3 blue rams, 9 cardinals, 6 glow light tetras, 5 rosy barbs, and 6 otos.

The rams already seem to be very interested in a certain flat rock ><

...I think I'm sneaking back tomorrow, though, since a few new Yellow labs would look good in my other 55g...


----------



## furious george

got a bristlenose pleco for my 55 gal mbuna tank today.

all the mbuna are afraid of him


----------



## aussieafricans

last time i bought fish was 6 months ago is that a new record!!! :?:


----------



## FLGirl1977

Got my 72. g. bowfront last week and my pangea background arrived Thursday! Picked up my Eheim Pro II 2028 and a nice powerhead. Gettings more things started!


----------



## dietz31684

Today I bought :

1 5" Male Fryeri (Electric Blue)
2 Cory Cats


----------



## Guest

Four 1.5-2" Lethrinops sp. "Yellow Collar" Masimbwe


----------



## medinabob

Hello Everyone, My name is Bob and I'm addicted to Peacocks :lol: Even though I didn't have any room, I couldn't resist the 6 Albino Ruby Red Peacocks. Oh well, those darn B.A.P auctions at my club always get me. The bad part is the OCA winter auction is in 2 weeks. Well I better quit typing and go to the petshop and get another tank


----------



## emeraldisdead

I bought 6 Labidochromis sp. Hongi SRT on Wednesday.


----------



## Dewdrop

I fell off the wagon last week and bought a male and a female Kenyi. Didn't even know what they were but boy are they cute little things. I just hope they don't turn to mean. This week I bought 2 pitiful looking mbunas that were so ugly I didn't think anybody would ever buy them. They look great in my tank though. Dunno if they got happy in my tank and colored up or if the lighting in the store was just bad. I think the one might be a cobalt zebra and the other kinda looks like a juvie socolofi. Time might tell. Heck, they might even be hybrids but they are nice looking anyway.


----------



## Guest

I've been bad this week.  Here is the list:

- 2 Cyps. Leptosoma Tri Color
- 1 Fryeri
- 1 lab. Mbamba
- 2 Wild Discus
- 1 Betta
- 2 German Rams
- 2 Apisto Painted Face (?)

I have been looking to add a fish or two to my SW tank as well.


----------



## copasetic

i stocked up my new 90 gallon with 4 Aul. stuartgranti(cobue)F1's, 4 Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) F2's, 4 Cynotilapia afra (Jalo Reef) F2's, and 2 Copadichromis borleyi (Kadango) F2's... check out my new tank pics as soon as they are approved... i pat myself on the back for not getting nice black calvus that i seen before i know if i can house them with all my malawi's!?!?? I also put a cobue in my 80g that fit right in i was waiting for them!!


----------



## riffraffxl

Two days ago my gf bought 2 bristlnose plecos for her planted tank.


----------



## copasetic

Dewdrop said:


> I fell off the wagon last week and bought a male and a female Kenyi. Didn't even know what they were but boy are they cute little things. I just hope they don't turn to mean.
> 
> UH OH U better read the profile of those kenyi before thats all thats left in your tank!!!


----------



## 12pointer

The wifes going to have a fit, but I just picked up a group of 10 F1 Ventrailis Kavala, Congo Blues, and I'm waiting for my order of 15 F1 Cyp Yellow Head Tri Colors to come in. they should be here by Wednesday.


----------



## medinabob

riffraffxl said:


> Two days ago my gf bought 2 bristlnose plecos for her planted tank.


Hey riffraffxl, I guess she must be tired of the plants in her tank. :-? Those Plecos will enjoy them :lol:


----------



## skraeling

Six small(for now) Dimidiochromis Kiwinge! Cool fish!


----------



## Xenoterranos

Sunday was a bad day for my wallet.
I got 
5 threadfin rainbow fish (Iriatherina werneri)
2 female guppies for my lone male guppy ( 8) )
5 red cherry shrimp
3 kuhli loaches
and 2 juvenile yellow labs for my Mbuna tank.

Don't worry, there are all in separate tanks


----------



## Exodus1500

Today I bought:

12 Ps. Demasoni

5 Ps. Flavus

I am done for a while! ahahha
(when I say I am done for a while, I realize I need to buy some haps for my 90... hahaha)


----------



## dielikemoviestars

Last weekend:
3 juvi RZ's (hopefully all females!) to go with my 2 males.
Couple of Java Fern scraps to see how the fish react. They've eaten one of them already.


----------



## Dewdrop

copasetic said:


> Dewdrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fell off the wagon last week and bought a male and a female Kenyi. Didn't even know what they were but boy are they cute little things. I just hope they don't turn to mean.
> 
> UH OH U better read the profile of those kenyi before thats all thats left in your tank!!!
Click to expand...

I'll keep a close eye on them. Right now it's a toss up between the Kenyi and the Auratus as to which is the smallest fish in the tank & that helps for now. So far it's a pretty peaceful tank but I realize that can and probably will change since most of the fish in there are suppose to get mean. I'm new to this so I'm reading lots and learning as I go along. It's great fun and I'm sure more educational than just going by a cookie cutter . I hope to eventually have 3 tanks running & already have another 55g. empty waiting.


----------



## bulldogg7

Was going for some food and found this guy at the LFS, labeled as lemon zebra. Hybrid maybe, but this guy usually has the best stock around here. They said it was a color morph, like the "cherry reds". 
The wife's been wanting a yellow fish, the price was a bit much, but she liked him too


----------



## Exodus1500

bulldogg7 said:


> Was going for some food and found this guy at the LFS, labeled as lemon zebra. Hybrid maybe, but this guy usually has the best stock around here. They said it was a color morph, like the "cherry reds".
> The wife's been wanting a yellow fish, the price was a bit much, but she liked him too


Looks nice!

here is a pic of my little ones from yesterday(poor quality pic)


----------



## rsuarez1982

A week ago I bought 2 Bloodfin tetras and 3 Greenfire tetras as dithers for my Cons. Three days ago I bought a 2in. Lithobates male.


----------



## Exodus1500

rsuarez1982 said:


> A week ago I bought 2 Bloodfin tetras and 3 Greenfire tetras as dithers for my Cons. Three days ago I bought a 2in. Lithobates male.


Picture or else they don't exist... hahaha


----------



## Lostiniowa

I bought a juv. yellow lab and a acei... i'm really hoping they are females


----------



## copasetic

i got sweet deal on Aul stuartgranti (chiwindi) 1" x 22 big eyed youngings..


----------



## Exodus1500

NICE! what are you going to do with 22???


----------



## Jacob_valleau

I got 7 acei for my 55!

One I think is a juvie...or a different species...heres a pic...I didnt want to make a whole thread for a little problem.


----------



## copasetic

Exodus1500 said:


> NICE! what are you going to do with 22???


not sure about all!!! my friend already took 5 and ill get rid of males as they grow!!


----------



## Jacob_valleau

> not sure about all!!! my friend already took 5 and ill get rid of males as they grow!!


cool!


----------



## Exodus1500

copasetic said:


> Exodus1500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NICE! what are you going to do with 22???
> 
> 
> 
> not sure about all!!! my friend already took 5 and ill get rid of males as they grow!!
Click to expand...

I am 20 minutes from canada


----------



## gsj996

Well I just tore down my 'tropical fish' tank and took the fish back to the lfs. now I got store credit burning a hole in my pocket!! :thumb: 
can't wait until my tank is ready for the mbuna!


----------



## copasetic

i can get you colored males now!!! Exodus!


----------



## ridley25

I bought a singleton demasoni








Isn't he cute?


----------



## Exodus1500

awww... now you just need to buy another singlet.......each day.... for 15 days...


----------



## Jacob_valleau

I bought 9 electric yellows and 5 Maylandia callainos (I think thats what they are...correct me if Im wrong..)


----------



## medinabob

Nothing new this week...But look out - the O.C.A. winter auction is next week. YA HOOOO :lol: :thumb:


----------



## ridley25

> awww... now you just need to buy another singlet.......each day.... for 15 days...


Not in my 38 gallon! One day I will move my 38 inhabitants into a nice 75 or 90 and restock my 38 single species like this one: http://www.pbase.com/johnlabbe/image/82329874


----------



## Beaglegirl

My fish arrived today
I got :
12 Zebra Hara Gallireya Reef 
8 Labidochromis caeuruleus (LIONS COVE I) because I've been searching for a year for good ones.
And some plecos for my tropical tanks.
Everyone is in quarantine right now. I'll get pics up when I move them to their perm home.
IF I can wait that long.
So far, only one fish looks ragged. He/she was being picked on, in the bag. I thought the poor thing was dead. In the bag the fish was even floating, barely moving...
But you aren't dead at my house till you are warm and dead, and this fish was still pretty cold.
These fish traveled 1800 miles to get to me! It was a hard search to get these fish.


----------



## copasetic

i know you waited for good ones but those are pretty common fish to go thru all that for!!


----------



## Beaglegirl

I know yellow labs are pretty common. I think that is why I had such a hard time finding quality ones. They are so popular no one flushes the "dirty" ones anymore.
Oops, I didn't mean flush them. Oscar food... thats it. It seems whatever fry popped out went to the store, whether quality or not. I just got sick of it. 
I purchased THREE batches of labs, one batch arrived skinny and gaunt, and didn't thrive, the another batch were lions cove II even though I requested NO white bellies, and another batch they shipped whites. Which I actually kind of liked. anyway Long story... 
I've tried every pet store within driving distance of my home.
I got tired of the zebra/lab crosses for sale as "electric yellows" here, AND, I HATE dirty labs, mustaches and bars are not allowed, but now they seem to be the norm.
5-10 years ago there were GREAT labs around. Maybe they got too popular.

And no one had the zebra hara gallireya reef. When I asked for them I always got "We got zebras!" Ugh. You have no idea of my headaches. :?


----------



## furious george

no fish today but i added a bunch of new rocks and completely redecorated the 55 gallon so i could add my first batch of Rusty fry. ten lil ones around an inch or so.

i wonder how long before their father tries to mate w/ them :-?


----------



## gbleeker

Re-arranged my 55 gallon tank with 6 Msobo and 6 Cobue in it; and also purchased 3 wild caught Multis for my 10 gallon shelldweller tank.


----------



## copasetic

i got more chiwindi's lol


----------



## FLGirl1977

Picked up two large calvus, one white...the other black (about 4.5'' each!)  
4 paracyp. niggripinis (3'' each)
1 firecracker lelupi (2.5'')

I would say that's an awesome fish day! (also costly on the wallet!) :lol:


----------



## copasetic

no fish today but a weird size tank!! 54"x12"x12" should make nice breeding tank!!


----------



## Neogenesis

I picked up a OB Peacock over the weekend....the pics really don't do him justice though.....I think the flash is washing out a lot of his color.

Neo


----------



## Exodus1500

Exodus1500 said:


> Today I bought:
> 
> 12 Ps. Demasoni
> 
> 5 Ps. Flavus
> 
> I am done for a while! ahahha
> (when I say I am done for a while, I realize I need to buy some haps for my 90... hahaha)


Sciaenochromis fryeri (Chewere) Hap Ahli, Electric Blue


----------



## Neogenesis

Today I picked up 16 Demasoni Fry. Here is the best.......FOR FREE!!!!!

I can't wait till they are big enough to put into my main tank.

Neo


----------



## Exodus1500

Neogenesis said:


> Today I picked up 16 Demasoni Fry. Here is the best.......FOR FREE!!!!!
> 
> I can't wait till they are big enough to put into my main tank.
> 
> Neo


Wow! you win!

they seem to grow pretty fast.

My purchase today has caused all sorts of turmoil between my tanks. 2 fish sent to the edge of death... glad I had a hospital tank that was running and didnt have any fish in it!


----------



## copasetic

holy thats the kind of deal i need to get into demasoni's


----------



## Exodus1500

copasetic said:


> holy thats the kind of deal i need to get into demasoni's


I told you I would hook you up with some fry when mine get bigger... but you have to meet me halfway in canada


----------



## medinabob

You may find this hard to believe....Went to the OCA auction today and didn't buy one fish :lol: I didn't think that was possible ! I did sell a few though....Maybe next week ??


----------



## ccwb333

Yesterday i got 9 Cynotilapia sp. white top Hara and a pair of convicts


----------



## ejohnson

yesterday i bought one full grown male yellow lab and a adult female lab which has caused a lot of fights in the tank. :lol:


----------



## Neogenesis

Yep.....the funny part is I just happened to run into this forum member on a different forum who just didn't want to mess with selling them. I guess he figured he thought it would be easier to just give them away. It was a 2 hour drive for me each way.....but it was worth it.

That is definitely one good deed I plan to pay forward.

Neo


----------



## myselfdotcom

have not buy any fish since ..2006 ..lol..sold a lot though


----------



## css virginia

None today-but I purchased 3-yesterday. They are 1-Buffalo Head Cichlid..(Steatocranus Casuarius)...1-Yellow Calvus and 1-Black Calvus. (Altolamprologus Calvus). They are Ssooo...small...appx. 1/4 inch in length. I wish I could have obtained them in a length of 2-3 inches at least.!!


----------



## Exodus1500

css virginia said:


> None today-but I purchased 3-yesterday. They are 1-Buffalo Head Cichlid..(Steatocranus Casuarius)...1-Yellow Calvus and 1-Black Calvus. (Altolamprologus Calvus). They are Ssooo...small...appx. 1/4 inch in length. I wish I could have obtained them in a length of 2-3 inches at least.!!


hahah, I bought 3 small yellow comps at about 3/4 of an inch... I have actually seen a little bit of growth in mine. but my demasoni have grown as much as they have in 2 weeks than the comps have in a month and a half... haha


----------



## copasetic

Exodus1500 said:


> copasetic said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy thats the kind of deal i need to get into demasoni's
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I would hook you up with some fry when mine get bigger... but you have to meet me halfway in canada
Click to expand...

ok lets meet up at ohio cichlids next year!!


----------



## gbleeker

I just bought 7 Ps. acei Tanzania


----------



## landon_44

well they aren't cichlids but i bought 2 common plecos, 2 tequila sunrise guppies and 2 spotted cory's for my daughters mixed tropical tank. I get to buy cichlids for my new 33g in the next day or 2 woo hoo!


----------



## MPC

20 Demasoni for me and a bn pleco this weekend.


----------



## deathtroll

i bought 2 red zebra's, 2 acei's, 2 electric blues,2 common pleco's, 1 banjo catfish, 1 bumble bee catfish, and a dwarf african frog.


----------



## Rockfish64

I just bought 11 demasoni (giving me a total of 12), 3 yellow labs (giving me 4), and 4 Rustys...they should arive tomorrow. Can't wait until they get here so I can have my 55 fully stocked.

:thumb:


----------



## retri

Stocked a new SA tank a coupld of weeks ago with a pair of cockatoo apistogramma, 7 harlequins, 5 blue tetra, 6 ember tetra and an L264 plec,

and am going to a local breeder tonight to pick up a flash plec which I am trading for 10 lab fry and Â£12. :thumb:


----------



## copasetic

no fish but i just got Ad Konings malawi cichlids 3rd edition book 300+ pages of info!! its sweet and CDROM lots to read!!


----------



## Paul M

I just picked up 2 clown loaches to keep my other one company.


----------



## landon_44

I bought 7 P. Polits today yah!!!!


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan

copasetic said:


> no fish but i just got Ad Konings malawi cichlids 3rd edition book 300+ pages of info!! its sweet and CDROM lots to read!!


Are you sure you didn't get the 4th edition?


----------



## Bogman

Last night, picked up 12 juvenile demasoni. 

However, this morning, found one of my male Msobo dead.  Need females; just can't find any.


----------



## copasetic

TorontoRaptorsFan said:


> copasetic said:
> 
> 
> 
> no fish but i just got Ad Konings malawi cichlids 3rd edition book 300+ pages of info!! its sweet and CDROM lots to read!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you didn't get the 4th edition?
Click to expand...

]

pretty sure it says 3rd on the cover


----------



## After_Shock

After a 4 month or so gap in buying any fish picked up the following today:

2 Nanochrmis Nudiceps - Not for the Mbuna tank
Cunningtonia longiventralis - Not for the Mbuna tank
Metriaclima lombardoi - Excellent Male Example


----------



## rsuarez1982

Last week a bought(via trade-in credit) a juvi male O. Lithobates. I traded in a 5 in. female C. moori, a juvi female T. Reef, and a 4 in. female OB Peacock. I still have some credit left, so I'll be posting again soon...


----------



## Neogenesis

I thought I would post a pic of my babies. They were spit just a week ago.

Neo


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan

copasetic said:


> TorontoRaptorsFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copasetic said:
> 
> 
> 
> no fish but i just got Ad Konings malawi cichlids 3rd edition book 300+ pages of info!! its sweet and CDROM lots to read!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you didn't get the 4th edition?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ]
> 
> pretty sure it says 3rd on the cover
Click to expand...

The 4th edition of the book has just been released. 
www.cichlidpress.com

I would highly suggest returning the 3rd edition and get the 4th edition. New species and lots more photography has been added to the new edition. It's HUGE at over 400 pages!!!!


----------



## css virginia

I purchased today...1 Polypterus Palmas...appx. 2 inches-(dinoi eel)-and 1...2 inch 3-Spot Gourami.


----------



## Cichlid-Specialties

Today I got 2 new 2" long Tilapia Buttikoferi!! 

Iv'e always wanted to raise and breed a pair of these.

They are in my buddy's 30 gallon right now because my 12" tiger oscar would probably have them for lunch right now heh.


----------



## Cichlid-Specialties

Today I got 2 new 2" long Tilapia Buttikoferi!! 

Iv'e always wanted to raise and breed a pair of these.

They are in my buddy's 30 gallon right now because my 12" tiger oscar would probably have them for lunch right now heh.


----------



## Cichlid-Specialties

sorry for double posting

sweet Butti's


----------



## Cichlid-Specialties

Oh and today a jack dempsey 

pics comin soon


----------



## esprichoo2004

today i got a lil p.milomo
he is chased by other fishes now


----------



## vegasdays101

I ordered a Trio of WC Pseudotropheus Flavus a couple days ago


----------



## Eric C.

Last night I picked up a group of 10 F1 Placidichromis Phenochilus Tanzania. :thumb:


----------



## Laurel

I got 4 melanochromis cyanorhabdos, 5 lamprologus multifasciatus, 3 julidochromis transcriptus and 3 bristlenose pleco variants.


----------



## DMWave45

I got 4 acei and two pleco's yesterday!


----------



## copasetic

wow did i ever go nuts this weekend!! 3x Aul. chulumba 3x aul. masoni 3x aul. cobue, 3xM 8xF aul. chiwindi all stuartgranti's and a aul. lwanda.. i also got a 44g tank and set it all up for them..


----------



## QHgal

Bought more Saulosi over the weekend to be shipped out today.

Still looking for F1 M. cyaneorhabdos Mainganos... found two websites with them listed, but they're out.


----------



## Laurel

QHgal said:


> Bought more Saulosi over the weekend to be shipped out today.
> 
> Still looking for F1 M. cyaneorhabdos Mainganos... found two websites with them listed, but they're out.


I got the last 4 1" ones at my new favorite LFS 

They're SO cute. I think they may be the cutest mbuna fry.


----------



## nikelodeon79

I just bought some black neon tetras to go into one of my betta tanks. ;-) Asked for six of them, and came home with five black neon tetras and one emperor tetra. I guess I got a good deal, as the emperors are double the price of black neons, 'cept now I gotta go and buy some friends for the emperor. I just can't find the heart to return the little guy!


----------



## Guest

My third post on this thread, but should have been 4th.   I am done buying fish!!! Really.

Last week I got

3 discus
1 OB Peacock
1 demasoni
1 beta

Two weeks ago:
10 cardinals
6 rummy nose
1 AER
1 Taiwan Reef


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

6 rusties


----------



## Guest

I picked up 5 Siamese Algae Eaters to grow out in my 120g. After acclimating them for 2-3 hours from acidic water to 8.4 pH with a air tube siphon I added them... They're about 2" or longer, but them being so thin picked up the interest of my calvus' and larger peacocks and haps in that tank. As far as I know none of them were eaten. I'll have to check in the morning to see how many survived the night. Hopefully, I'll be able to grow them out to full size so I can add them to my 265g to help control algae...


----------



## mmd

three red rainbow fishm, that i hope will survive in my malawi 125 (to large to be eaten)


----------



## DJRansome

Four bristlenose and one Synodontis Multipunctatus. He'll be getting some buddies next weekend.


----------



## rsuarez1982

This past weekend I bought three juvies: a red empress, a moorii, and a borleyi. Hoping for the best... I need to get rid of one or two now.


----------



## Xenomorph

Too many to list... but about 50 of them.


----------



## QHgal

I just bought 10 Mainganos of excellent breeding and color!!!!!!!!!!!! Hooray!!! Doin the happy dance... hehe I can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## mleibowi

German Blue ram pair! They are so pretty. I actually bought them 7 days ago.


----------



## gordonrp

18 wild caught demasoni 

http://putpic.com/gallery/713/1267705


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

gordonrp said:


> 18 wild caught demasoni
> 
> http://putpic.com/gallery/713/1267705


nice


----------



## fishboy11

Last week i got sexed groups of Cyno. afra jalo reef, Met. redhood porchi, Ps. sp slim blueberry, and Ps. redtop ndumbi. Next week WC groups of Met. callainos pearl and Cyno. afra chimate arrive.


----------



## Exodus1500

gordonrp said:


> 18 wild caught demasoni
> 
> http://putpic.com/gallery/713/1267705


score.

May I ask how much that ran you?


----------



## JRJacobson

Today i got 4 wild ps polits, 4 wild ngara flame tails and 3 wild ps. kingsizei likoma from atlantis... Next week i'm getting 15 wild demasoni, 4 wild ps crabro, and 4 more wild ps. kingsizei likoma  Expensive yet really fun couple weeks for me


----------



## copasetic

yep im jelous!! still waitin for my flametails and still looking for good deal on demons!!


----------



## lestatak

3 baby Bristlenose. They have a lot of growing to do before they go into the 75 gallon.


----------



## mikmaze

grabbed a red peacock and a mdoka yesterday, all doin good in the tank, still lookin for a good deal on a few Ps flavus, a nice lwanda,and a few multipunctatus to clean up the free range fry...........


----------



## DJRansome

Four Synodontis Multipunctatus and five yellow labs, clean ones to replace the bearded wonders in my tank now.


----------



## css virginia

Yesterday I bought a male Bolivian Ram. I placed him in the 29g with the small cichlid juvies. 8)


----------



## billr

2 rusty's to keep my other 2 from harrasing my yellow labs and acie's.mine are not passive as their profile suggest.


----------



## ridley25

I went to m LFS and managed to NOT buy any fish. I'm pretty proud, actually.


----------



## eL Chupy

ridley25 said:


> I went to m LFS and managed to NOT buy any fish. I'm pretty proud, actually.


 :lol: 
they look at me like I'm crazy right now cause I show up on shipment day but haven't bought anything in months....

but one of my labs just spit in the tank and i saw a few little eyes peeking out from under a rock. we'll need to see if any of these guys make it


----------



## bones06

I had a credit from one of the online retailers and decided to use it yesterday. I ended up getting 5 Synodontis Petricolas, to add to my hap/peacock/mbuna tank.


----------



## MinusThree

Bought these today:
3 Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" - At 3"


----------



## wrottner

I'll make you all feel better. In the last two weeks I spent 1100 plus on 30 Tyrannochromis and Mbenji thick lips. Some nice breeding groups should ensue.


----------



## ByTor

Bought these guys last evening :thumb:

2 â€" Synodontis Brichardi cats


----------



## bones06

bones06 said:


> I had a credit from one of the online retailers and decided to use it yesterday. I ended up getting 5 Synodontis Petricolas, to add to my hap/peacock/mbuna tank.


I opened the shipping box and all of them were floaters. Both heat packs ice cold, water cold. I will never order from this place again, pretty sad when they send you a replacement order and even that one is all dead. The Petricolas were barely past fry stage too, smaller then my pinky fingernail. Oh well I'm on the hunt for some new ones again. If anybody knows of a place close to Northwest Ohio that I can get some please let me know.


----------



## rsuarez1982

Today I purchased a clown pleco and an otter point jake. Really time to start subtracting from my tank now...


----------



## QHgal

Bones, I had the same thing happen to me yesterday, tho I had bought from a private breeder. Got my bag of Salousi, 7 in the bag, 5 dead. Heat pack and water ice cold. I immediatly floated the bag in warm water in the kitchen here at work. The live ones perked up, but the others were dead. Took them home and put the two live ones in the 55 with the 1/2 inch and 3/4 inch juvies. They look good, but now I think they both might be male. They were fighting last night. Very dark bars, and these guys are right around an inch. I've got 3 young salousi in the main tank, so I'm probably going to have to move them back to the 55 just to keep the peace.

To top it all off, they weren't suppose to ship out this week. I requested that they hold for another week since it was going to be in the teens at least two days this week. 
They are replacing the fish, and will wait til I give the ok before they ship again. Nice that they are going to replace, but sucks that I lost 5 nice fish.


----------



## bones06

QHgal said:


> Bones, I had the same thing happen to me yesterday, tho I had bought from a private breeder. Got my bag of Salousi, 7 in the bag, 5 dead. Heat pack and water ice cold. I immediatly floated the bag in warm water in the kitchen here at work. The live ones perked up, but the others were dead. Took them home and put the two live ones in the 55 with the 1/2 inch and 3/4 inch juvies. They look good, but now I think they both might be male. They were fighting last night. Very dark bars, and these guys are right around an inch. I've got 3 young salousi in the main tank, so I'm probably going to have to move them back to the 55 just to keep the peace.
> 
> To top it all off, they weren't suppose to ship out this week. I requested that they hold for another week since it was going to be in the teens at least two days this week.
> They are replacing the fish, and will wait til I give the ok before they ship again. Nice that they are going to replace, but sucks that I lost 5 nice fish.


Sorry about your loss too, just keep an eye on them, because that kind of stress is the perfect means for bloat and other nasties to take hold. I did find a local breeder that has everything I want, and this time I am getting them myself. No more shipping for me, he has a very nice selection and his tanks look perfect in the pictures. He is a member on here, but also has his own website and business out of his house. I have a bad feeling I'm going to come out of there with more then I need. but you know how that goes


----------



## Guest

My fourth post.  Got 4 guppies, 2 albino cories, and corals. Oh, yea, last week, I bought another discus. Also, forgot that I had picked up a 4" clown loach for $10 two weeks ago. This should have been my 6th post.


----------



## Dewdrop

Yesterday I went to the LFS and got 5 fish out of the mixed africans tank that were 5 for $30.00. I got what I'm "assuming"lol are ....
1- M. cyaneorhabos - I'm hopeing it's female
3-yellow tailed P.sp.acei- I've wanted some of these for a while and these were the first I've seen in real life. I've seen prettier in pictures. Mine aren't very blue or purple, almost brown but maybe they will get better looking with a steady diet of NLS. They do use the top part of the tank more than the others and look good from across the room. Their fins and tails really show up nice.
1-M. callainos- It isn't as pretty colored as I've seen in pictures either but looks about the same as 2 of my others. I have one that is lighter colored than the rest. I just love the faces of callainos & estherae at a certain age. They are soooo sweet and cute looking. Hard to believe they can have a mean bone in their body.


----------



## (__(crayola)__)&gt;

purchased a 5" arowana today to go in my 150 AC tank.


----------



## bones06

Today I picked up 3 wild Synodontis Multpuntatis, 1 male and 1 female Phenochilus Tanzania Blue Sapphire, 1 male Rubescens, and 1 male Protomelas Spilonotus Tanzania.


----------



## rsuarez1982

Yesterday I bought two 1" bristlenose plecos. They have a bit to grow before they're moved to the main tank. It was really difficult locating these around here for some reason. :-?


----------



## DMWave45

4 Iodotropheus Sprengerae
6 Pseudotropheus Saulosi
6 Astatotilapia Latifasciata
:thumb:


----------



## JaGibbs007

my bf warned me not to go to the fish store today.... lol :roll:


----------



## DennisG

A green phantom pleco and a small (2.5") Dimidiochromis Compressiceps


----------



## NYjets51

i wish i could make as many trips to the lfs as you guys, but the driving age in NY is 17, and im 16


----------



## DMWave45

Ouch that's a bummer. Order some online then and you can get whatever you want :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Tyrannochromis nigriventer F1 x four at 1.5" each
Synodontis decorus wildcaught at 2.5"


----------



## mikmaze

just one yesterday, but a beauty, D. compreciceps at about 6 inches


----------



## tankmates

1 - 6" male Auloncara stuartgranti (Nteke)
7 - Altolamprologus calvus Black ink fin


----------



## LuciousLeftFoot

I finally worked out getting some little ones to grow out so I can get some more females for my male Maingano and M'bamba. I ordered 6 of each, got sent 7 of each, all between 1"-2" and the Maingano's are F1. I will be finding new homes for the misc. single fish I have in my main tank soon and hopefully bring order to some chaos. Thanks for the sound advice to the ones who have helped. Anyways here are the kids.....


----------



## Guest

Marduk said:


> Tyrannochromis nigriventer F1 x four at 1.5" each
> Synodontis decorus wildcaught at 2.5"


No decorus and an extra T. nigriventer.


----------



## Desi&lt;3

well..............i wasn't suposed to buy any but today (sunday) i bought three fish for $50!!  a bit over my spending limit! :lol:

they were Nimbochromis venustus
and two little peacocks that i will have to ID when they get bigger 

no more fish for 2 weeks then shabam i get to get more yeyeyey :thumb:


----------



## copasetic

Desi<3 said:


> well..............i wasn't suposed to buy any but today (sunday) i bought three fish for $50!!  a bit over my spending limit! :lol:
> 
> they were Nimbochromis venustus
> and two little peacocks that i will have to ID when they get bigger
> 
> no more fish for 2 weeks then shabam i get to get more yeyeyey :thumb:


50 bones ouch!! and u dont even know what the peacocks are!! hope they are good quality for that $$


----------



## copasetic

today i got a sweet order!!
3 wild caught C.AFRA(Mbenji Islands)
3 F1 C.AFRA(Mbenji Islands)
4 F1 sunshine peacocks


----------



## medinabob

I have a problem :lol: - Couldn't resist 8 juvie Aulonocara Reubecens (Albino) at my local clubs BAP auction- Then I had to buy a breeding pair of Pseudotropheus "gresheki" Albino for very good price! OH WELL


----------



## mikmaze

well last sunday at auction I grabbed 6 lethrinops red cap juvis, and then Wednessday night I grabbed up another firefish for my tank...... his pic is below !


----------



## colinrobinson

Yesterday I got 5-1 rusties(one got eaten), 6 petrotilapia chitimba, 6 Pseudotropheus flavus(one looks like its gonna go from hollow belly),6 cynotilapia afra minos reef,and 8 pseudotropheus they are all juvies and some are scratching themselves on rocks anyone with advice pm me please thanks!


----------



## Cichlid Power

12 Syn. Petricola! Got a great deal on aquabid.


----------



## bones06

Picked up, 
Aulonocara Blue Neon Hai Reef-1 show male
Copadichromis Borleyi Kadango Red Fin 1-male
Aulonocara Stuartgranti Ngara Flametail 1 wild male

I will post some pics tommorrow after they are settled in for a bit.


----------



## plastic31

i went out and bought 6 maingano at 5 for 30 and my mate there gave me a freebie.

i'm going to go and buy the rest of them now, so my colony will go from 8 to about 17, hopefully will get a good ratio of M/F.


----------



## Markm0723

I picked up four Labidochromis caeruleus (Lion's Cove I) at a LFS. Currently they are in a 29 gal., until they're big enough to go in the 100 gal. with my Haps and Peacocks.


----------



## baz11

Just hot 
2 hongi's
2 blue dolphin
2 aurTus


----------



## Cichlid Power

Black Acei Tanzania
Hap Venustus to grow out in the pond for the summer
Metriaclima greshakei (Albino)


----------



## Guest

Exochochromis anagenys large male
Mchenga conophoros Otter Point F1 two females (for my two males)
Synodontis decorus wildcaught 5"


----------



## rsuarez1982

An Ancistrus sp. (bristlenose)

I've been looking at 4 different places for about 4 months and I finally(thanks to warmer weather) obtained one. :thumb:


----------



## danhoy

I went to fish auction in Cleveland today. I bought 18 Acei ended up being 20 in the bags. I bought 18 yellow labs. I also got 20 angels. Angels in a 29 gallon. Yellows and Acei split half and half between 2 55's planning on adding Demasoni but there wasn't a single batch at the auction. Oh well.
Dan


----------



## Matt B.

today I bought 12 <1.5" demasoni and got 1 free (I originally wanted 15...but they only had 13...so they only chaged me for 12) 
I was finally able to set up the demasoni species tank I have wanted for so long  
I also bought 2 1.5" albino bristlenose plecos


----------



## 12pointer

I just picked up 10 F1 Fosso Rostratus today. Didn't pay a penny for them I just had to do a few waterchanges  As soon as I get my camera program for the computer I'll post pics (Dam window's vista)


----------



## rsuarez1982

Today at the TCA Spring auction I picked up 3 Aulonocara rostratum, 3 F1 Copadichromis melas, and 3 Placidochromis sp. "Electra Blackfin" Makonde "Yellow" all for a whopping $38... That's what I would normally pay for 2-3 at my lfs. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

4 more F1 Tyrannochromis nigriventer
1 female F2 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Hongi Island


----------



## thevein

Welllll, I got a little carried away :roll: 10 A.Stuartgranti "mbamba bay", 8 Red Empress, all slightly over 1".........Then later that day visited another breeder and picked up a trio of F1 O.Lithobates "z rock", and I'm waiting for a mail order of,6 A.Stuartgranti "maleri, maleri island" and 6 Cy. Afra "White top haras"

I think that about 33 fish is my math is right; and to think I was only looking for "White Top Haras" :lol:


----------



## Fishbguy

a HUGE albino bristle nose plec for my 40 gallon saulosi tank. He's about 6+ inches. I got him for free...I took in all the fish in my 10 gallon to prepare for my getting of shell dwellers, and I got enough credit to get him. he was 24.99, I had 25.00 in credit...lol


----------



## Guest

A large male Lichnochromis acuticeps


----------



## JWhipple

Well, I didn't buy it - the shop owner gave it to me (I believe it's a male) this past weekend to make room for new stock coming in.

I've been eyeing this guy for months but could never get the wife to sign-off on me spending the money!

It's been identified as most likely a Vieja Hartwegi.


----------



## Gibbs

just to crack the 200  
I got 4 Elongatus mpanga for $60. That was credit oweing to me so really$0

Oh and yesterday i bought 15 Ps. Saulosi $5 each 2-3cm

It's been a good weekend


----------



## Desi&lt;3

Yesterday I got 3 peacock fry (strawberry peacocks)


----------



## BrianNFlint

Well not today but about a month ago I added 6 more demasoni (now i have 9) and yesterday I got an adult male brown bristlenose pleco and 5 albino bristlenose @ about 1 1/2"


----------



## Guest

Marduk said:


> A large male Lichnochromis acuticeps


He arrived today...god that species is an awesome hap...


----------



## bmills

A group of 4 Acei, each around 3 inches... which I thought were as boring as **** until I saw the irridescent blue on the gill-plates of these specimens.

The fact that they are obviously comfortable in open water and higher levels in the tank is also making my existing Mbuna (6 Labs and 6 Mainganos) much more extroverted and relaxed to come right out of their rock homes.

I alos eyed off some absolutely gorgeous Afra Cobue's but have no room left in my relatively small tank


----------



## cichlidaholic

Well, I really planned to just sell my fish to the LFS and come home, but somehow I mananged to walk out with a group of "angel rams" and a pair of F1 Ps. flavus.

Then, a really nice friend gave me a great looking breeding pair of brichardi!

Before this, I think the only thing I bought was a 2 inch jacobfriebergi who caught my eye.

Kim


----------



## hollyfish2000

I made my first foray into apistos and got an agazzi pair for my planted tank. Incredibly cute cute cute!


----------



## thevein

2m 5f, cy.afra yellow mara rocks


----------



## justin323

I just picked up 4 of thesehttp://www.Melanochromis johanniicichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=760 for 20$

2-3.5in http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1911 for 15 a piece  but I got em.

and a 30 gallon hex totaly complete for a 100$(for babies :wink: )


----------



## rsuarez1982

I just picked up a 3in. Sciaenochromis fryeri (Lumbaulo). He's really active and starting to develop great color. It's amazing what a few days out of a 20g hole can do for a fish.


----------



## Sulfurhead

picked up twelve 1"+ Demasoni and five 1.5" O.Litobates Zrox from Rocky Mountain Cichlids. I was very impressed with the Demasoni. Dont really know what to expect from the Zrox, they look good, just not very impressive(i cant wait till they color up).




























If anyone is interested in ordering online definately give RMC a shot. Good fish, good prices!


----------



## Cook.MN

Picked up a Pseudotropheus socolofi juvie today....wow what a pretty fish.


----------



## eagl97

I just got 7 Melanchromis Cyaneorhabdos (maingano). I bought them online because they said they could get me all females and maingano are really hard to sex. The fish look really nice but seem a bit out of it, must be the jet lag lol.


----------



## aussieafricans

i picked up 6 peacocks

2 marble
1 Benga
1 Rubenscens
1 Blue Peacock
1 Hap: Azureus
they nice looking fish i love em. :dancing:


----------



## WiJosh

i bought this one!










:dancing:


----------



## aussieafricans

what is that *WiJosh* i've never seen one


----------



## WiJosh

Labeotropheus Fuelleborni (OB)

he is a little show off, the colors are awesome


----------



## daveziegler

no fish today.. i did buy 300gal (i have 3 now) so my wife will kill me so good bye all


----------



## bulldogg7

RIP
HEHE, the wife won't even let me get another 20gal


----------



## Dewdrop

daveziegler, get her a motorcycle :lol: . When hubby complains about fish and tanks I remind him of his Harley :thumb:

I didn't get any today but recently got 2 yellow labs (hoping them to be female) and another copadichromis borley (hoping it to be male) and an all yellow fish :idea: that I decided on the way home with it, that it was probably a red zebra/yellow lab mix :roll: I posted a pic of it in the unidentified section and was told I was right. I don't think I'm going to keep it  unless it would be to experiment :idea:  .


----------



## bulldogg7

This guy's one of my fav's, why'd you want to get rid of him? Unless you're selling his fry.


----------



## convictkid

4 Jack Dempseys


----------



## Malawi Hawk

8 Electra,8Red Empress,8 Lithobates Z-Rock,oh and next week 8 insignus,8 mloto,and 8 Maylandi Peacocks. Just a few. :lol:


----------



## jschulst1

picked up some wild red flush Ft Mquire








some spilonotus insignus adults and juvies








some wild Blue neon undo reefs


----------



## aussieafricans

*jschulst1* are those juvenile firebird(Dragon Blood) peacocks.


----------



## remarkosmoc

My fav LFS is going out of business :-?

In the going out of business sale I got 5 sunshine peacocks and a 30 gallon display tank for $16 total. The manager (who was losing his job with the closure) kind of gave me a going away present as thanks for the years of business.


----------



## justin323

Your gonna need a bigger tank soon.  Congrats on a good deal!


----------



## remarkosmoc

justin323 said:


> Your gonna need a bigger tank soon.  Congrats on a good deal!


I am actually going to use the 30 for a convict breeder, the peacocks went in my malawi tank. Its a sad day when a good lfs closes..


----------



## fishwolfe

2 joanjohnsonae's 
2 petricola catfish


----------



## Timkat4867

Just bought 11 Demasoni


----------



## etcbrown

Metriaclima msobo trio and a 4 pack of Psuedotropheus polits. All 2-3"


----------



## Desi&lt;3

I bought a couple deep water haps!


----------



## DJRansome

Six Tanganyikans: Lamprologus Caudopunctatus. Very cute!


----------



## eagl97

No fish, just got a great deal on a used 135 gal with the works.


----------



## cosmiccow

A trio of Nanochromis parilus. My first west africans!


----------



## rsuarez1982

For the month of May, my lfs had a "Pain at the Pump" sale. Basically, you bring in a gas reciept and you get half of it as store credit, but your full livestock purchase has to be equal to or more than the total reciept. SO, my reciept was $43.xx and i walked out with a 4.5" A. hueseri(m) and a 2" C. moori(m) for $25.xx. :thumb:


----------



## gaqua

rsuarez1982 said:


> For the month of May, my lfs had a "Pain at the Pump" sale. Basically, you bring in a gas reciept and you get half of it as store credit, but your full livestock purchase has to be equal to or more than the total reciept. SO, my reciept was $43.xx and i walked out with a 4.5" A. hueseri(m) and a 2" C. moori(m) for $25.xx. :thumb:


That's an interesting sale. Problem is that I drive a full-size pickup and live in California, so I pay $90+ for gas every time I fill up. And that's just regular.


----------



## remarkosmoc

gagua said:


> That's an interesting sale. Problem is that I drive a full-size pickup and live in California, so I pay $90+ for gas every time I fill up. And that's just regular.


You could just get a 1/3 of a tank and get $30 worth for $15


----------



## Cichlid Power

15 Copadichromis trewavasae 
10 Tyrannochromis nigriventer 
15 Otopharynx tetraspilus

Going in the 500 gal pond once big enough........


----------



## Doc_Polit

I was at our local aquarium club show and auction yesterday. I came home with a 4.5" wild-caught Aulonocara Lwanda male, a 5" Aulonocara Maleri male and a cool trio of little Burundi Frontosas.


----------



## rsuarez1982

gaqua said:


> rsuarez1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the month of May, my lfs had a "Pain at the Pump" sale. Basically, you bring in a gas reciept and you get half of it as store credit, but your full livestock purchase has to be equal to or more than the total reciept. SO, my reciept was $43.xx and i walked out with a 4.5" A. hueseri(m) and a 2" C. moori(m) for $25.xx. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting sale. Problem is that I drive a full-size pickup and live in California, so I pay $90+ for gas every time I fill up. And that's just regular.
Click to expand...

Actually, the reciept limit is $100 so you'd still have a chance. I don't think it would be worth the drive though...


----------



## Fish_Dude

Don't fill all the way up.. buy a half tank.... the LFS doesn't know if you've got a truck or a sub-compact.

It IS an interesting sale, but it's not irrevelent. I know for a fact that many stores are affected by the higher gas prices... that's money people had been using for fish! The fish sales are flat.


----------



## justin323

Bi-color 500 1-male, 4 sunshine peacocks 1m 3f for 25 bucks 
(I'll be getting females for the bi color in a month or two :wink: )


----------



## rsuarez1982

Today I picked up a Fryeri OB and a Chaetostoma sp. (1). I had never seen the fryeri's before and I'm no stranger to the OB side of things...


----------



## Malawi Hawk

9 Buccochromis Nototaenia at 3 inches a piece.


----------



## ROMAN1218

Lot's of nice ones. Including: Placidochromis sp. "jalo", Copidachromis verduyni (Eccles Reef), Protomelas sp. "spilonotus tanzania" Liuli, Cynotalapia sp. 'Hara' Gallireya Reef, Metriliclima pulpican (some classify these as Cyno or Pseudotropheus, Ad Konings has them as Metriliclima), Bi-Color 500 and Eureka Red Peacocks, oh, and some L. sp. "mbamba".


----------



## nelson6972

i got a bunch of juvie's for the grow out tank the other day. they are all 1"-2"
here's the list
6 aulono maisoni 
1 aulono jake "blue neon"? if anyone knows what i got from that name....
7 copad. mloto undu reef
6 copad mloto midnights
5 auloni yellow collar manzinzi reef


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

I ordered a bunch which will be delivered on Tuesday  ... I can hardly wait to see them :drooling:

C. afra cobue ALBINO (I am especially excited about this one)
C. sp 'Lion' Mara Rocks (also a rare fish)
Lab chisumulae Chizumulu Island 
Lab pallidus 'Yellow Cap' (another rare one)
Lab sp 'Mbamba'
Lab perlmutt Rhodes Island (also rare)
Metriaclima (or Psuedotropheus) pulpican Likoma
Pseudotropheus sp 'Williamsi North' Makonde (May be the raqrest of all these)

Relocating some fish from my all male mbuna tank (mostly taking out the females :wink: ) and adding these in with my:
Lab caeruleus
Lab hongi SRT
M estherae (OB)
P daktari
P acei

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## zazz

kick starting my tank

6 blue alhi
6 white tail ..1 died in transit.
6 blue dolphin
6 taiwan reef
3 molomo
6 codango (local name....must be known by something else worldwide)
6 yellow prince

...all seem to be happy together ...once i kicked out my talapia ...i gave him a chance but he was just beating up on everyone...no suprises there.

my favorite straight off seem to be the molomo....almost front like in profile...as a juvi....sure that will change.


----------



## NYjets51

2 small yellow labs, and 1 small red zebra. 8 bucks each


----------



## jhunbj

3 small albino bristlenose pleco. $10


----------



## kingpoiuy

I either got:
Metriaclima pyrsonotos - red top zebra $15

Or i got 1 male and 2 female of this:
Pseudotropheus saulosi - female $7.50

Not really sure guess i'll have to post in the unknown forum cause the male Pseudotropheus saulosi and the Metriaclima pyrsonotos look alike to me (cause some of them don't have the 'red top')

Anyway they look good in my tank! :fish:


----------



## igetbombed1977

I didn't "buy" any, but I had 1 female Ngara Flametail spit 35 fry, and the other 22. My next one is due to spit any day now. LOL.


----------



## Fishbguy

Wow...I haven't bought them yet, but this is what I'm getting tomorrow...

2 Apistogramma apassizii
10 kerri blue tetras
10 Corydoras habrosus
3 Synodontis petricola
1 longfin albino bristlenose pleco

And, to top it off, I striped one of my female saulsis 2 days ago...13 fry baby! they are all living as of now too!


----------



## Guest

Exochochromis anagenys female 7"
Synodontis decorus WC 5-6"


----------



## Linka

Labeotropheus Trewavasae 1 Mc+5 O
Synodontis Njassae 1


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

Cynotilapia sp. 'Mbweca'
Cynotilapia sp. 'hara' Gallineya Reef "Blue Reef"
Pseudotropheus Acei Ngara "White Tail Acei"


----------



## Fishbguy

8 Corydoras habrosus
6 Lamprologus brevis or ocalatus (not sure yet)
1 albino bristlenose

Maybe some other stuff...


----------



## rsuarez1982

I bought a new 2.5in OB peacock. A couple of days ago I had went to my LFS to see if the fish I had traded in where still there and they were. I saw my old 6in OB. I wanted it back but did not want to pay the $35 for it.  You could say the new fish is a tribute


----------



## Guest

Marduk said:


> Exochochromis anagenys female 7"
> Synodontis decorus WC 5-6"


Arrived tuesday and the catfish IS AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## eagl97

6 yellow Labs and 6 Psuedo Acei but I only paid for 5 of each ain't that sweet free fish.


----------



## fishwolfe

my wife surprised me with a male and female Red Top Ndumbi and a b.n.pleco


----------



## Guest

Super small (less than 1") Albino Bristlenose Pleco
Large (4-5") Siamese Algae Eater (similar to Siamese Flying Fox)

Buccochromis rhoadesii male
S. fryeri Marleri Island Iceberg male


----------



## PRSKILLER

I just bought me a synodontis angelicus for $34. from my lfs. It is about a inch and a half and is really cute. I added it to my 55g mbuna tank.


----------



## medinabob

Hello, Couldn't resist 12 juvie Pseudotropheus sp. "Acie" Ecceles Reef at a local auction. My 1st Mbuna. Oh Well !!! :fish:


----------



## VTcichfan

3 Aulonocara Rubescens and 1 Benga all juvies 2" long. I think the Benga is def male due to the coloration already the others hard to say...1rst inhabitants of my new setup!


----------



## NYjets51

1 metriaclima caillanos
1 pseudothropheus socolofi
2 labidochromis ceruleus
1 metriaclima esthrae red


----------



## rsuarez1982

Today in the mail I recieved all these 3-3.5in males for $64 shipped:
OB Peacock
2 Rubescens (1 red, 1 orange)
Red Shoulder
Jacobfreibergi

:thumb:


----------



## lestatak

Yestrday I spent $40 on a Flame Angel. Not a cichlid but that is what I bought.


----------



## Rizup

7 Synodontis Multipunctatus - not cichlids or Malawians either, but thats what I got!


----------



## Frenz9

i got an electric blue today, and he seems happpy


----------



## Guest

Frenz9 said:


> i got an electric blue today, and he seems happpy


Out of curiosity, does Hawaii have a good selection of Cichlids? Wouldn't they be at the least expensive, let alone if you custom order them the shipping costs?


----------



## nothing else matter

brought a pair of texas cichlid yesterday


----------



## DISCIPLE

WHITE LAB PAIR


----------



## Frenz9

Marduk said:


> Frenz9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got an electric blue today, and he seems happpy
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, does Hawaii have a good selection of Cichlids? Wouldn't they be at the least expensive, let alone if you custom order them the shipping costs?
Click to expand...

umm we don't really have a good selection on Cichlids. they are really pricy though. the electric blue that i bought was 8.99 and the brichardi that i bought was 10.99. so yeah real expensive.


----------



## Guest

Frenz9 said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenz9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got an electric blue today, and he seems happpy
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, does Hawaii have a good selection of Cichlids? Wouldn't they be at the least expensive, let alone if you custom order them the shipping costs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> umm we don't really have a good selection on Cichlids. they are really pricy though. the electric blue that i bought was 8.99 and the brichardi that i bought was 10.99. so yeah real expensive.
Click to expand...

Actually that's quite normal, and if the electric blue was adult/showing color and not a hormoned juvenile, that's a steal in my opinion...


----------



## Kanorin

This weekend I bought 9 Labeotropheus Fuelleborni (between 1 and 1.5 inches) and 8 yellow lab fry (under 1 inch). Thanks Mletap!


----------



## ROMAN1218

Got me several new species, including: Xystichromis sp. "Dayglow", Xystichromis "Kyoga Flameback", Paralabidochromis sp. "Uganda Fire Red", Cynotilapia axelrodi.


----------



## Guest

At least 10 2" Lichnochromis acuticeps
Buccochromis rhoadesii male
Buccochromis spectabilis male
Sciaenochromis fryeri Iceberg male
Exochochromis anagenys PROVEN female


----------



## tankmates

6 Cyrtocara moorii
8 Cynotilapia afra "Jalo reef"
4 Albino Bristlenose plecos


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

WOOOHOOOO  

I just ordered

Altolamprologus calvus (Black Inkfin): 6 :fish: 
Lamprologous ocellatus (Gold): 6 :fish: 
Eretmodus sp. "Cyanostictus North" (Kigoma): 6 :fish: 
Paracyprichromis nigripinnis: 10 :fish:

They should be coming in about a week! :dancing:


----------



## cc_woman

I have some of the ocellatus blue's, and they are great fish 

Anyhow, yesterday I picked up a full grown male salousi for one of my tanks. Won't be buying any new fish until I get rid of some that I have :lol:


----------



## css virginia

Nothing today-but recently a healthy... 3.5" Silver Arrowana.  It has adapted quickly to my well-water and eats flake food and Tetra Crisps. It.."enjoys"..eating small fish that I provide for it. Amazes me how quickly it moves and devours whole a small-thin fish


----------



## Guest

Marduk said:


> At least 10 2" Lichnochromis acuticeps
> Buccochromis rhoadesii male
> Buccochromis spectabilis male
> Sciaenochromis fryeri Iceberg male
> Exochochromis anagenys PROVEN female


It's going to be 12 Lichnochromis acuticeps.

And the exochochromis anagenys actually isn't proven but guarenteed.

He's receiving the shipment of lichnochromis tuesday or wednesday and shipping me all the fish on Monday for Tuesday arrival.

~Ed


----------



## fishwolfe

marduk why no tank pics?
i really like the iceberg's.i hope to have a 8' tank one day with a colony of them.


----------



## barbarian206

yesterday i got a bushnose pleco finally found a pet shop that has them today i bought 4 yellow lab juvies 
1 yellow lab adult
4 yellow lab juvies
1 albino socolofi
1yellow tail acie
2 syno multis
1 bushynose pleco

:fish: :fish:

:fish:


----------



## Guest

fishwolfe said:


> marduk why no tank pics?
> i really like the iceberg's.i hope to have a 8' tank one day with a colony of them.


My tank is a 265gallon tank 7ft long by 2 feet wide by 2.5 feet (30") tall.

Go here to see a video of the tank and the fish in it including a 7" Lichnochromis acuticeps male (uncolored): http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=177396

Here's a tank picture:









You really get a better idea of how big the tank is when you watch the video. It is bad quality (converted from compact vhs to digital on my computer) but the clarity gets better about 30 seconds in when I start filming the fish individually.

What did you mean by why no tank pics? Did you mean why didn't I have it in the "My Tanks" thing? I just never got around to it and recently I've been constantly adding and removing some fish and changing the look around.

~Ed


----------



## rsuarez1982

Today at my LFS, I bought three 1" peacocks. I have no idea what they are, though. It's a mystery (prob some reds). I had some extra room in a 25g so why not.  I love to watch the growth and color change of fish. I've never really been a fan of buying fish that are pretty much born with their coloration or buying adult/sub adult fish. I like hints of color, if any. If I end up with females, my LFS will always help me out. Maybe I'll get a nice surprise in a couple of months...


----------



## Guest

Marduk said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least 10 2" Lichnochromis acuticeps
> Buccochromis rhoadesii male
> Buccochromis spectabilis male
> Sciaenochromis fryeri Iceberg male
> Exochochromis anagenys PROVEN female
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be 12 Lichnochromis acuticeps.
> 
> And the exochochromis anagenys actually isn't proven but guarenteed.
> 
> He's receiving the shipment of lichnochromis tuesday or wednesday and shipping me all the fish on Monday for Tuesday arrival.
> 
> ~Ed
Click to expand...

Just found out the Lichnochromis are F2s, and the large male I have that Erik sold me back in May or June is actually an F1...


----------



## morningsky

Placidochromis Phenochilus , maylandia peacock, red empress, red fin boreyli,
ruby red peacock,


----------



## fishwolfe

i got a polystigma and a male joanjohnsonae


----------



## BurgerKing

i got a sunburst peacock and a ret top albino zebra. I wanted 2 of the albino but buddy at the fish store was retarded and cant read numbers but whatever.


----------



## bones06

Just ordered the following below, they will be here Tuesday morning.

1-male copadichromis azureus haplochromine chrysontos 2.5in

1-male sciaenochromis fryeri maleri island iceburg 2.5in

1-male otophrynx lithobates z-rock 2.5in

1-male protomelas super red empress 2.5in

1-male nibochromis venustus 3in

1-male Mloto Likoma Fireline Mloto 2.5in

1-male Neolamprologus sp.Leleupi 2.5in


----------



## fishwolfe

who'd you order them through?


----------



## Desi&lt;3

Im gettin depressed cuz I havn't bought anything in 6 weeks!
But I have a holding red eureka sooo I guess it isn't that bad.


----------



## bones06

fishwolfe said:


> who'd you order them through?


Pm sent so thread does not get locked.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

Just ordered:

Cynotilapia afra Jalo Reef 'Yellow Top'

Cynotilapia sp. 'Lion' Lion's Cove

Labidochromis cf. flavigulis

Labidochromis hongi 'Super Red Top Kimpuma'

All Juvies. I am putting them in my grow out tank and the boys will eventually go into my all male Mbuna tank.

For my knew tank I am getting:

6 Altolamprologus calvus Kapampa 'Ink Fin'

10 Paracyprichromis nigripinnis 'Blue Neon' (F1)

6 Lamprologus ocellatus 'Gold'

6 Eretmodus sp. 'Cyanostictus North' Kigoma 'Red' (F1)

Everyone is arriving on Wednesday.. I can't wait!


----------



## Guest

Unfortunately I was not shipped the Exochochromis female. Supposedly the one he had in mind for shipment jumped out of the shippers tank over the weekend, and the remaining ones he had he wasn't too sure about what gender they were and didn't want to ship one unless he was sure.

The Lichnochromis juveniles are awesome though... They are super tiny, school all the time and what's awesome is that even at this size, they have HUGE lips!

I plan on taking pictures today if I have time. If I do I'll try and get pictures of them.

~Ed


----------



## fishwolfe

you have some very different fish Marduk.those Lichnochromis are interesting,quite the pair of lips on them


----------



## Guest

fishwolfe said:


> you have some very different fish Marduk.those Lichnochromis are interesting,quite the pair of lips on them


I love them, they're possibly my favorite haplochromine... The pictures available online make them look a lot stranger than they are...

If you look at my video you can see my uncolored 7" male (thought to be F1, if not then an F2 but more likely an F1) swimming around in natural color and no distortions...they aren't bad looking at all. 




Personally I'm just glad I have them even though it will be months until the new guys are big enough to go into the large tank, and at least a year until they are mature enough to breed. I've been searching for these fish since January...took me 8 months to finally get some of them...


----------



## padlock 08

i bought 6 yellow labs and 6 yellow tailed acei's all juvies :fish: :fish:

:fish: :fish:

:fish: :fish:


----------



## cichlidNub

3 yellow tale Acei. 4 red zebra, 2 unidentified


----------



## alexandrend

1 male Scianochromis fryeri


----------



## BurgerKing

3 red top lwandas. The male is just starting to color up


----------



## fishwolfe

pray for me....i just got a venustus.


----------



## danielratti

Venustus aren't as bad as what people make them out to be i haven't had a problem with mine in a year of having him.


----------



## fishwolfe

i know each fish have there own personality.i hope i'll get lucky.i did with my kenyi's  how big did your get in a year?


----------



## jack lover

i am gettin 1 yellow lab one albino pleco 1 johanna 6 cories and 5-6 bleeding heart tetras and i might get some zebras for my 55 gallon  :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## CichlidLover2

Just ordered...

10 Demasoni

6 White Top Hara Cynotilapia


----------



## Guest

Chilotilapia rhoadesii male


----------



## fishwolfe

you really get some unusual fish marduk :thumb:


----------



## aussieafricans

2 jacobfreibergi
1 marble peacock 
and one blue peacock 

oh yeah i like peacocks :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Andrew Pratt

7 yellow lab babies...gotta start somewhere!


----------



## jennye0

Just ordered

Aulonocara stuartgranti red shoulder 
Aulonocara stuartgranti ngara flametail 
Aulonocara stuartgranti usisya "flavescent" 
Aulonocara hueseri likoma island "midnight" 
Otopharynx lithobates zimbabwe rocks "yellow blaze" 
Lethrinops albus kande


----------



## danielratti

My venestus started out at about half inch in a 29 gallon tank then a 55 now he is in a 100 gallon tank at about 6.5-7 inches. Beautiful fish the same with my yellow princess.


----------



## fishwolfe

its not a fish but i got a 180g tank  for my haps :fish:


----------



## danielratti

How did you find tht craigslist?


----------



## fishwolfe

yep i love craigslist :thumb: i'll post pics soon in a different thread.


----------



## medinabob

Back Again, This time I got 9 juvie Aulonocara Stuartgranti "Masoni" Peacocks. I'm addicted to Peacocks and those BAP auctions are such a deal. :lol: :fish:


----------



## fishwolfe

BAP auctions????? :-?


----------



## DJRansome

Breeder Appreciation Programs. You breed a fish species and raise the fry for 60 days then donate some to your fish club auction. You get Breeder Appreciation Points with your club and the members get inexpensive fish at the monthly auctions.


----------



## fishwolfe

what an awesome idea. =D> 
i wonder if theres such a thing in oregon?
(sorry about the attempted hijack,now back to your regular programing)


----------



## Guest

DJRansome said:


> Breeder Appreciation Programs. You breed a fish species and raise the fry for 60 days then donate some to your fish club auction. You get Breeder Appreciation Points with your club and the members get inexpensive fish at the monthly auctions.


Which fish club? Jersey Shore, North Jersey, or New York club?


----------



## DJRansome

North Jersey, but don't all clubs have this?


----------



## Guest

I spent a new record on fish...a **** load of money...

More than I ever have on fish... about $200 more than my last record high order not including shipping (I drove up there though, half a tank of gas for 300 miles round trip)

And the fish:
2 males 2 females of extremely rare Wild Caught Nyassachromis boadzulu Kanchedeza
2 males 2 females of very rare Wild Caught Taeniolethrinops furcicauda Chiofu Liwani (page 383 Ad Konings's Lake Malawi Cichlids in their natural habitat *4th edition*)
1 male wild caught 4" Tyrannochromis macrostoma (thought to be the maculiceps variant) for $10!!! They forgot that they had one extra male in their assorted tank from their last import last year!
1 male pond raised 3" Buccochromis nototaenia
1 unsexed 1" tank raised (f1? They have HUGE breeders that are like 6" long) Neolamprologus sexfasciatus 'Gold'

Pictures will come soon.

~Ed


----------



## Guest

DJRansome said:


> North Jersey, but don't all clubs have this?


No idea I never joined any local ones, and if I did it would be the Jersey Shore one.

It's a shame that there isn't for example a tri-state Cichlid club or something...


----------



## fishwolfe

well i cant top marduk but i got a large 8" plus bleekeri, 5 yellow labs,and 5 Copadichromis Borleyi 'red fin' for free


----------



## DJRansome

Marduk said:


> It's a shame that there isn't for example a tri-state Cichlid club or something...


I think there is but it's based in Connecticut. Lot's of people attend multiple clubs though.


----------



## Guest

Marduk said:


> I spent a new record on fish...a #%$& load of money...
> 
> More than I ever have on fish... about $200 more than my last record high order not including shipping (I drove up there though, half a tank of gas for 300 miles round trip)
> 
> And the fish:
> 2 males 2 females of extremely rare Wild Caught Nyassachromis boadzulu Kanchedeza
> 2 males 2 females of very rare Wild Caught Taeniolethrinops furcicauda Chiofu Liwani (page 383 Ad Konings's Lake Malawi Cichlids in their natural habitat *4th edition*)
> 1 male wild caught 4" Tyrannochromis macrostoma (thought to be the maculiceps variant) for $10!!! They forgot that they had one extra male in their assorted tank from their last import last year!
> 1 male pond raised 3" Buccochromis nototaenia
> 1 unsexed 1" tank raised (f1? They have HUGE breeders that are like 6" long) Neolamprologus sexfasciatus 'Gold'
> 
> Pictures will come soon.
> 
> ~Ed


Put pictures up here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=179499


----------



## exasperatus2002

two baby Synodontis multipunctatus cats. 1/2" & 1" long from a private breeder. He sent it usps at 9am tues. & it was delivered sat. @ 11am. The guy @ usps told him I should have it wed or thur. but it didnt come till sat.


----------



## fishwolfe

i got a tangerine tiger and a pheno


----------



## morzan280

just ordered 6 maingano {all local ones are hybrids}and 2 more saulosi


----------



## Reeyia

Didn't get any new ones today but I did get a shipment of 6 Psuedocrenilabrus Multicolor Multicolor and 5 American-Flag fish this week. And my Hap. Kyoga Flameback is holding as of today!


----------



## aussieafricans

*paratilapia polleni*x1 :fish: 
*eureka red*x2 :fish: 
*marble peacock*x1 :fish: 
*dragon blood peacock*x1 :fish: 
*blue peacock*x1 :fish: 
*lwanda*x1 :fish:

BEN :thumb:


----------



## rsuarez1982

I picked up a 2" Aulonocara Maylandi. He was the only one in the tank. The blaze is looking good so far!

I need to quit buying fish; the Federation of Texas Aquarium Societies 
2008 Annual Convention is coming up! I love auctions... :drooling:


----------



## bac3492

1 3" female kenyi

Im thinking i will go back soon because they have a tank full of nice baby vensustus with great coloring


----------



## Sonny W

Goin to get my new fish on sat,
They are:

electric blue ahli

Pseudotropheus acei ngara

cynotilapia afra yellow dorsal

pseudotropheus red cheek tsano rock

pseudotropheus elongatus usisya

pseudotropheus kingsizei

melanochromis interruptus

Pseudotropheus Daktari

zebras various morphs x 2


----------



## Super Turtleman

I got 7 Cyno sp. Hara "Gallireya Reef" today. 

More to come this weekend at the fish auction... :thumb:


----------



## BrownBullhead

6 Ã- Neolamprologus Multifasciatus (unknown collection point), F2, on 2008-09-21 - $15 @ ASW auction

6 Ã- Neolamprologus Sexfasciatus ("Gold"), F1, on 2008-09-28 - $72 @ local retailer

6 Ã- Neolamprologus Brevis (Mtoto), F1, on 2008-09-13 - $66 @ local retailer


----------



## Sonny W

Ordered

(wild) Cynotilapia afra 'White Top'
1x Male
4x Female


----------



## BrownBullhead

My apologies for my earlier post; I didn't realize I was in a Malawi specific forum.


----------



## Guest

BrownBullhead said:


> My apologies for my earlier post; I didn't realize I was in a Malawi specific forum.


No one really cares. As long as it's african, does it _really_ matter what lake in this topic? :lol:


----------



## bulldogg7

think it's open to all fish BrownBullhead
I recently got a couple of Fossorochromis rostratus, another blue dolphin, and a Synodontis eupterus and OB female fuelleborni


----------



## Super Turtleman

I came home last week with:

German Red Peacocks (5)









Labidochromis sp. Hongi SRT Kimpuma (6)









Neolamprologus pulcher (3)


----------



## rsuarez1982

At the FOTAS 08 Convention I bought:

1 P. Spilonotus (Mara Rocks) juvie
2 Bicolor subs
2 Red Shoulder subs
1 Baenschi sub
6 Lwanda juvies
3 Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap" Chirwa juvies
3 F1 Otopharynx Decorus Ntekete juvies


----------



## Rizup

Didn't have a chance to post yesterday, but here's what I got for my all-male tank! :thumb:

Champsochromis caeruleus
Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania
Protomelas virgatus "Gome"
Placidochromis sp. "Jalo"


----------



## jennye0

Went fish shopping yesterday and got:

Cyphotilapia gibberosa
Copadichromis borleyi 
Aulonocara "german red"
Aulonocara OB


----------



## Guest

Got another male and 2 female of Nyassachromis boadzulu Kanchedeza.


----------



## fishwolfe

peacock eels 3 of them and 1 yellow lab


----------



## Guest

Marduk said:


> Got another male and 2 female of Nyassachromis boadzulu Kanchedeza.


And a 1.5" Cyrtocara moorii, likely male (darker colors, appeared to be one of the dominant fish) and another male Taeniolethrinops furcicauda Chiofu Liwani.

~Ed


----------



## fishwolfe

youtube video coming soon marduk? 
i got a male iceberg ahli.


----------



## Guest

fishwolfe said:


> youtube video coming soon marduk?
> i got a male iceberg ahli.


I have a video of my 265g here: 




All the new fish I got are not in it, and the cool green plant on the far right all the leaves died on...I'm going to have to buy a new one.

I'm having problems with that tank with illness and am going to dose Oxytetracycline hydrochloride in it today to try and cure the ill ones (currently just two fish, the rest have recovered from metronidasole treatment).


----------



## tankmates

Pseudotropheus acei yellow tail - 6
Ancistrus albino bushynose - 6
Ancistrus marble bushynose - 4


----------



## colinrobinson

i got 27 labidochromis caeruleus f-3 and six wild ps. flavus 1m 5f


----------



## bigvisk

finally getting back into fish seriously again. just ordered 20 demosini, 9 yellow labs, and 7 n. venustus.

depending on the size when i get them they are going into a 55g tank. when the venustus get large enough their going into my 90 and i hope to be able to get a breeding group. 1 male 3 females at least, the extra males will likely be sold to the local fish store. then i hope to get a good working group with the demosini and labs for a 55g. and then to transfer them to a 75 if enough make it. right now the 75 isnt set up though, we will see if we need it first.

im organizing the rockwork now and am hoping to get the fish friday, ill start a thread with some pics once its up and running.


----------



## bones06

Just got my new order today, they will be in my newly re-decorated 55g. All are 1.5-2 inches each

11-female Demasoni
3- male Demasoni

7- unsexed Yellow Labs


----------



## DCEyeBiter

3 Labidochromis sp. Hongis :dancing: one of which is being extremely mean (i thought they were just "mildly" aggresive?)


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

My personal experience with Lab hongi is that they are one of, if not the meanest Labidochromis species. The books say otherwise, and claim the Lab. mbamba is meaner, but my mbamba is very sweet and not mean in comparison at all.

The Hongi is a beautiful fish though... Congrat.s


----------



## DCEyeBiter

CichlidWhisperer said:


> My personal experience with Lab hongi is that they are one of, if not the meanest Labidochromis species. The books say otherwise, and claim the Lab. mbamba is meaner, but my mbamba is very sweet and not mean in comparison at all.
> 
> The Hongi is a beautiful fish though... Congrat.s


I was actually wondering if the LFS misnamed it for the mbama or the perlmutt, bcuz like you said, the mbamba (and perlmutt) is supposedly meaner. What's the differences between them physically? Maybe I should take pix of them when I get home to show u....


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

My perlmutt is one of my nicest fish.. really doesn't both anyone and simply sticks up for himself when needed.

The perlmutt is an off white color with some yellow on its dorsal and tail fins and black lines on it's pectoral fins. As a juvenile or when stressed it can have black/gray barring. I can not see how this could be confused with a mbamba or hongi. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=741

The mbamba is a deep blue/purple with thick, dark blue/purple, almost black barring and yellow dorsal and tail fins.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=737

The hongi is a paler color of blue/purple with an orange dorsal fin and tail fin. If it is an SRT (Super Red Top varient, breed to have more color) it will also have notable orange on the top of it's head which can extend onto it's upper body. Black bands are present, but tend to vary depending on mood and are thinner and more focused towards the front of the fish that in the mbamba.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=727
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1911

How big are they and what do you have them in with? That may also have to do with agression. I am guessing you got one male and 2 females? If you ahve 2 males, one may be stating his dominance as well....

I hope this helps... I have all three species and can send you pictures if that would help.. Or, if you take picture and post them here (or send them to me) I am pretty sure I can identify what you have.


----------



## CichlidLover2

9 Demasoni Females
3 Demasoni Males

Wish me luck :roll:


----------



## DCEyeBiter

CichlidWhisperer.... here are the Hongis I bought....

#1 (the really mean one):

















#2:









#3:









#4:









#1 and 4:









#1 and #2:









all are about 2.5-3" long. thanx in advance for the advice!


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

Hmmm... I think you are right, from those pictures they don't look like hongi, but they do look like mbamba.


----------



## DCEyeBiter

Wow.... ok I'll ask in the unidentified chichlid section.


----------



## chapman76

#3 is a hongi for sure. Many of the others do look like mbamba.


----------



## mv1175

5 Pseudotropheus acei yellow tail


----------



## Guest

Another FEMALE wild Taeniolethrinops furcicauda Chiofu Liwani


----------



## eL Chupy

7 red zebras and 7 P. socolofi :dancing:

I love tank upgrades...

oh ya... not bought, but my female Elongatus chailosi just spit, giving me 9 new free fish as well...


----------



## sjlchgo

5 Electric Yellows


----------



## eL Chupy

fresh in this morning!!.... 3 Ps. sp acei yellow tail... bringing my group up to 6... hoping the newbies all wind up being female


----------



## jennye0

1 Placidochromis phenochilus tanzania
1 Protomelas taeniolatus "super red empress"
1 Copadichromis melas "midnight mloto" F1
1 Otopharynx "Big Spot" magunga F1


----------



## TheBanker

4 cyno. afra "Jalo Reef"...all really small, only one showing good color.


----------



## Sulfurhead

went to an auction......

a quad of Rostratus 2m/2f, $60 5"-8"









1m/4f taiwan reef 4.5-6" $50 w/syno multi in one of the females mouths









the pics are of the fish purchased.

I was very surprised by the Rostratus temperment and mood. They truly are a unique fish. I love the color and they always swim! I was worried by my wimpy 6"pheno group, but they seem to have got along very well. They now follow/school with the Rostratus. I am very pleased :thumb:


----------



## Desi&lt;3

Since the last time I posted . . .

1 geophagus - Goes to the NEW TANK!!!!
2 S. petricola - to add to my group
1 Red empress - MALE!
1 P. electra - MALE!


----------



## bones06

Sulfurhead said:


> went to an auction......
> 
> a quad of Rostratus 2m/2f, $60 5"-8"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1m/4f taiwan reef 4.5-6" $50 w/syno multi in one of the females mouths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pics are of the fish purchased.
> 
> I was very surprised by the Rostratus temperment and mood. They truly are a unique fish. I love the color and they always swim! I was worried by my wimpy 6"pheno group, but they seem to have got along very well. They now follow/school with the Rostratus. I am very pleased :thumb:


Those are some real beautys, especially the Rostratus.


----------



## BurgerKing

Great color in the taiwan reef.


----------



## Sulfurhead

I cant wait till the Rostratus colors up more. My beta male is alittle hurt though, no real color yet. He has a swollen bottom lip. The females have alittle lip damage too. It should all heal, hopefully. Kinda reminds me of my Arrowana days :roll:


----------



## bac3492

1m 6f of F2 Psuedotropheous Saulosi

1m 4f F1 Cynotilapia Blue reef afra (white top hara)

30 gallon loaded tank.

All for 80 bucks :thumb:


----------



## Desi&lt;3

I didn't buy any but does my red eurekas spawning count as getting fish?

If so then I have new fishies!!!  opcorn: :fish: :dancing: :drooling:


----------



## thevein

C. Borleyi (kandango) - 1m @ 6"

A. Stuartgranti- 1m @ 3", not sure on the variant yet, but will post pics once I figure it out


----------



## Guest

3 more Wild FEMALE Nyassachromis boadzulu Kanchedeza


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

2 Neon Blue Jack Dempseys
2 Turquoise Jewels


----------



## css virginia

None bought today....yesterday, I purchased a female Hippo Point Salmon for my male. 8)


----------



## Jeff W

getting 7 Albino Eureka Reds tomorrow morning 2-3 inches 1 male 6 females for $50.00. As long as the snow holds off I will get them.


----------



## kevin3020

2x pseudotropheus crabro


----------



## iplaywithemotions

4 juvenile albino greshaki's, 1male 3 females.


----------



## Desi&lt;3

1 albino bristlenose
1 black bristlenose
2 lucipinnis - synos
1 syno multi
( i think i was having catfish withdraw)


----------



## kevin3020

2x metriaclima estherae blue


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

3 Orange Chromides


----------



## bones06

Just ordered these all today, should get them in on February 4th. All males and all will go into my 180 show tank after qt time.
-1 Dimidiochromis compressiceps Male 
-1 Crytocara Moori Blue Dolphin male
-1 Aulonocara Fire Fish Dragon Blood Male 
- 1 Albino Eureka Red Male 
-1 OB Peacock Male 
- 1 Tramitichromis sp.Green Face Intermedius male
- 1 Placidochromis milomo Super VC-10 Hap Male 
-1 Red Jewel Male
- 1 Albino Bushy Nose unsexed


----------



## letstalkfish

Picture is of my new two fish. WC Adult Males Labidochromis sp. "Kimpuma mbamba - Tundu Rocks" and cynotilapia sp. lion


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

A very cute little Yellow Lab and a Neolamp Brichardi.... Oh and a baby Betta too!


----------



## Guest

CichlidWhisperer said:


> 3 Orange Chromides


Etroplus maculatus? If so, I demand pics!


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

Yup, they are Etroplus maculatu[/img]... They are still rather small at about 1 1/2 inches, but doing really well in their new home. Here are some pictures of the three (the one picture has their reflection off the side of the glass, so looks like a lot more fish):


----------



## Guest

Wow, they're beauties!


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

Two turquois Jewel Fish... I pick them up tonight.


----------



## Metalshade

None!
Why you trying to depress me??? :wink:


----------



## non_compliance

got 6 odessa barbs... fun to watch them school.. using the top part of the tank.

nearly got a bright yellow OB and a tretacephalus (spelling?)


----------



## Metalshade

non_compliance said:


> got 6 odessa barbs


You will have to let me know how they are doing at a later time.
I am thinking about getting some, should I need target fish.


----------



## klumsyninja

Picked up a dozen or so Labeotropheus fuelleborni Juvies 

Woot!


----------



## YeLLowLab60

klumsyninja said:


> Picked up a dozen or so Labeotropheus fuelleborni Juvies
> 
> Woot!


Heyyyyy I did too some Katale matter of fact I was also lucky enough to get my hands on some awesome F1 Cyno afra Cobue, Ps. Flavus and Metriaclima sp. Msobo. Sooo happy soooo many fish. :drooling:


----------



## kodyboy

4 of these Labeotropheus fuelleborn
2 phenochelius (spelling?)
6 afra hara white top
2 blue fire dwarf red empress


----------



## TrebleHook

I work at lfs....customer had a 125. Gave us all his fish. I came home with 
10 3.5" Demasoni
5 5" Yellow labs
6 7" Venustus
8 5" Cobalts
5 4" Chipokae
5 5: Aurora Zebras
10 4" Rusty's

:thumb:


----------



## abene5575

1 afra cobue
1 BN pleco
1 red top hongi


----------



## klumsyninja

TrebleHook said:


> I work at lfs....customer had a 125. Gave us all his fish. I came home with
> 10 3.5" Demasoni
> 5 5" Yellow labs
> 6 7" Venustus
> 8 5" Cobalts
> 5 4" Chipokae
> 5 5: Aurora Zebras
> 10 4" Rusty's
> 
> :thumb:


Holy Score!

Congrats, how do they look? Healthy?


----------



## SupeDM

Today I picked up a pair of tire track eels and a tiger pleco. I cant seem to figure out what to feed the eels so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Desi&lt;3

Blood works is what I got mine feeding on but that wouldn't be wise in an African tank, start them eating in a holding tank or something like that. Good luck!


----------



## PaulineMi

Altolamprologus Compressiceps - Red Fin










Actually bought him yesterday.


----------



## Guest

Didn't buy, got these from local people for free:
Otopharynx heterodon 2males 3-4"
Aulonocara saulosi 2males 2-3"
Aulonocara masoni possible 1m2f 1-3"


----------



## josmoloco

Metriaclima callainos sp. Pearl White


----------



## Donbon

8 Cyno afra "jalo reef"
4-Rustys

Already down to 7 afra and 3 rustys...going and buying 2 more of each tomorrow morning


----------



## cater20155

5 Placidochromis electra, 2M/3F or 3M/2F.


----------



## Guest

Aulonocara sp. "Yellow Collar" Masasa


----------



## DCEyeBiter

2 more oto. lithobates... i now have 6...i think this my favorite fish now lol


----------



## danielratti

Marduk can you post pics of your Aulonocara saulosi please its been a while since *** seen a nice one out this way. There are some for sale out here for like 30 bucks for a F1 not showing color...


----------



## Desi&lt;3

black calvus


----------



## Malawi Mad1

today i bought

6 Tropheops Red Cheek Likoma
6 Cynotilapia Lion's Cove
3 trio Metriaclima Aurora 
6 Metriaclima fainzilberi Kirondo 
6 pseudotropheus saulosi
3 Metriaclima membe deep

getting some more in a few weeks time


----------



## Floridagirl

Yesterday, I bought 6 Similis and 6 Golden Wonder Killies. For those that don't know, don't house these together. I had not done all my research, and thought they would do well together, from info at another site. I was going to put them in a 30ish gallon 48" x 12" x13" tank together. First, I put them in a 10 gallon, as I was setting up the other tank. The Golden Wonders proceeded to hunt my new Siimlis down. Being the untrusting soul that I am, and loving to watch my new fish, I had decided to observe after placing them in the 10 galllon. The first Golden wonder caught a Juvie Similis within a minute. I literally put my hand in the tank, and made the Killie cough it up. The similis is a little traumatized, the Killie out a meal, but otherwise, I think the Similis it will be okay. I hope everyone elser had a great fish buying experience this week!


----------



## non_compliance

Got 4 syno. petricola, 3 mbamba 1" fry, german red peacock, 2 julies, and a hongi the other day... cheap. woohoo!


----------



## bac3492

somebody should start a 
"what fish did you sell today" thread lol


----------



## Guest

Today I bought:

3 C. Moori "Blue Dolphins" =D> 
4 O. Lithobates "Zimbabwe Rock/Yellow Blaze" =D> 
4 A. Baenschi "Yellow Peacocks" =D>

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> ....................Thank you, Thank you
:dancing:

Can't wait for them to get here opcorn:


----------



## morningsky

Deep Water Hap
Phenochilus 2
Eureka Red peacock
Flavescent Peacock
Regal Peacock

8)


----------



## Dave

L270 pair.


----------



## Neb

i'm extremely tempted to pick up a couple more Melanchomis auratus. There's a few from a local breeder for sale 10 mins from my house... must resist temptation...


----------



## Guest

Neb said:


> ... must resist temptation...


It's hard isn't it. Once I see a fish I like :drooling:

I got into fish keeping about 20 years ago and I can't stop. I don't think there has been a year since then without a tank in my home


----------



## SonnyBunz

4 x Portuguese marinated sardines
2 x herring in bread with onions and pickle
and a 10 pack box of birds eye fish fingers


----------



## Guest

Aulonocara maylandi F1 male
Mikrogeophagus ramirezi pair
Lichnochromis acuticeps
Protomelas sp. 'Johnstoni Solo' pair
Otopharynx lithobates Z-Rock REAL
Aulonocara masoni male


----------



## ademb

4 red fin kadango to go with my 3 saulosi. the male saulosi didnt know wat was going on haha


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

3 Synodontis lucipinnis (althought they were labeled as petricola, but I think they are lucipinnis)

1 Queen Arabesque Pleco


----------



## Dewdrop

I really didn't need anymore fish right now so I just bought some guppies :lol: Tiny fish hardley count, right  ? I do enjoy the little boogers though and that's what counts :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Ancistrus sp. Albino x2 possible m/f pair 2"
Got a crapload of free 1" fry Placidochromis sp. Jalo from a local hobbyist


----------



## BRANT13

4 exasperatus
4 red top hongi
4 yellow lab
2 red zebra
1 bristlenose pleco


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

5 Bristlenose Plecos... one for each tank... they are only about an inch, so not sure they will do much with the algae until they grow.


----------



## Thorin83

I'm gonna buy salmon, but you know for a dinner


----------



## TeteRouge

SonnyBunz said:


> 4 x Portuguese marinated sardines
> 2 x herring in bread with onions and pickle
> and a 10 pack box of birds eye fish fingers


and y'know, I've never seen fingers _on_ fish. :-? Oh, and my labs and acei went to a bigger home and some of the credit went toward:

4 juvenile Neolamprologus brichardi


----------



## F8LBITEva

I got a Gold nugget pleco for $20 on craigslist.


----------



## morningsky

Now that all of my fish are here I will post my new purchases for my 125 Juvie-Hap/Peacock/Lab

Synodontis catfish 
2 Fossorochromis rostratus 
3 Exochromis Anagenys 
4 Aulonocara baenschi 
3 Aulonocara stuartgranti ngara 
3 Red Spot Nyassee 
3 Otopharynx Lithobates 
3 Lethrinops sp. Intermedius 
3 Labidochromis caeruleus (Nkhata Bay)
3 Aulonocara sp. Maleri Rubin Red


----------



## bones06

1 male Crytocara Moori Blue Dolphin
5 Mainganos
1 Ruby Green Hap


----------



## raggs715

3 polits


----------



## danielratti

1 rubber lip pleco, and about 20 dollars worth of plants.


----------



## mudnreo

Yesterday I got 10 neon tetras for my wifes tank


----------



## thevein

-Frontosa Kigoma m 5"
-Venustus m 7"
-Hap Pheno trio m 5.5" fs 4"

love the site sponsors =D>


----------



## thevein

Picked up

1m 1f - F0 Mpimbwe Frontosa

1f Venustus

all for $120 !!! :drooling:


----------



## thevein




----------



## MAD4TANGANYIKANS

1 Aulonocara Maylandi male F-0
2 " " females F-?

1st Malawis for me since the good old days... :thumb:


----------



## cheeze33

I just brought a: 
1 F1 yellow top Mbamba and 
1Pseudo. Scolofi

from my job


----------



## Desi&lt;3

1 synodontis decorus
1 synodontis multi
1 black calvus


----------



## Watari

7 Cynotilapia Hara juveniles


----------



## thevein

Another trio...........

Placidochromis Phenochilus "lupingu" F1


----------



## danielratti

5 f-1 red fin comps for free!


----------



## luvmyspoiledfish

A BEAUTIFUL Electric Blue, and a Blood Parrot  LOVE THEM!!


----------



## youngman

another holding yellow lab about 2"


----------



## padlock 08

two nice little plecs, not sure of their L numbers yet but they have orange spots all over their bodies, they only about 1" each  and a madagascan rainbow that got put in the bag by mistake


----------



## jaked1985

2 clown loaches and a 3-4 inch L200 Pleco


----------



## TheBanker

actually brought them last night.

6-7" male Dimidiochromis compressiceps "malawi eye biter"
5" female Dimidiochromis compressiceps "malawi eye biter"

i just wanted the male but he wouldn't sell them seperately.


----------



## BRANT13

got 3 neon tertras 3 rummynose and 3 corycays for the betta tank also replaced two giant danios in the convict tank


----------



## thevein

(2) L144s- male and female albino bushy nose plecos, my glass is squeaky clean and only took 48hrs

:lol:


----------



## flahute54

3.5 in. Male Placidochromis Electra


----------



## jbacker7

4 - 3 inch synodontis multi. WC
1 - ngara flametail peacock
1 - taiwan reef

I'm very happy and felt like the world should know


----------



## bigcatsrus

I brought yesterday, 3 albino plecs and 3 J. Dickifeldi's (ok not malawi).

Plecs done their job of cleaning overnight. The Julies still settling in.


----------



## Morwell

C. Borleyi
O. Lithobates


----------



## harveyb27

10 Mbuna. All 1 inch in length. Pictures of parents...

5 F1 Labeotropheus Trewavasae "Chilumba"
 

5 F1 Tropheops sp. Red Fin "Kakusa"


----------



## thevein

5 Placidochromis Phenos 2m 3 f

speckles bby !!!!!


----------



## nelson6972

1 aulon. bicolor
1 yellow jake
1 aulon. hansbenchi
2 placid. jalo reef
5 yellow belly albert- victorian


----------



## mikmaze

I got a real nice 6 stripe male, and a line on some hippo point salmons......... keeping fingers crossed on them, hope to get them shipped during the week to me. come on red !


----------



## Maranatha!

We just got our order in yesterday! 12 F1 Pseudotropheus "Blue Dolphin" AKA Giant Demasoni, 10 Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos "Maingano", 10 Cynotilapia afra Cobue AKA afra Edwardi, 8 Labidochromis caeruleus "Yellow Lab", and 6 Pseudotropheus acei "Yellow Tail". LOTS of color, LOTS of movement... we LOVE it!! :fish:

In His love,


----------



## DavidinDayton

Took a Vieja maculicauda (Black Belt Cichlid) and an Oscar back to the LFS and bought a Sciaenochromis fryeri. Looking forward to going back to Africans after about a year and a half with the other 2 fish.


----------



## skyleranne

These are a few that I bought today. Not sure on the names as I got them from a guy that couldn't pronounce them. I know the S.fryeri with the white blaze and the black one is supposed to be a bumble bee.


----------



## thevein

2m 6f cyno. afra RT chimate - should be knocking @ my door any minute 
:drooling:


----------



## Fu3l

i havent bought a fish in just over a year


----------



## Petrochromislover

Saturday i am getting:
10 Gephyrochromis moorii
Simochromis
Tropheus brichardi "Canary Cheek"
Cynotilapia afra "Mara Yellow"

Sunday i am getting:
10 Cynotilapia afra "Cobue"

I can't wait to get them i am so excited :dancing:


----------



## Dj823cichild

Bought 2 fully grown demasoni's at 3 inches for 10 bucks a piece. What a steal I've seen dem's for 2 inches or less for 10 bucks. They are beautiful. I'm starting to think I have a demasoni problem now I'm hooked I'm up to 21 now lmao!


----------



## jasien

Just got 5 Wild Caught Copadichromis Trewavasae 'Lupingu' and 10 F2 Fossorochromis Rostratus at 2.5" a few days ago. Have been waiting for months to get the W/C Trewavasae.


----------



## iplaywithemotions

12 F1 Demasoni
3 Yellow labs
:thumb:


----------



## simo1973

just bought 1 male 2 female mel chipoke.
*** always been a fan.


----------



## thevein

via southwest aircargo this am

-metriaclima sp patricki 'jalo reef' F1 trio
-cynotilapia sp. lion 'lions cove' F1 trio


----------



## Afishionado

Been awhile since I've bought any fish... I got a trio of Copadichromis azureus today. Perhaps not very exotic to the hobby as African cichlids go - I just want to see to what extent I can get the male's colour to blast. Towards that end the trio is going into a pretty laid back, uncrowded tank. Breeding some quality specimens is part of the plan as well.


----------



## thevein

via fedex today,

f0 cyno. sp lupingu 'puple lion'
f0 cyno. sp lion 'sanga'
f1 cyno afra rt chimate
f0 cyno. sp wht top hara

next order will be in at months end..................f0 cyno. sp chinyankwazi trio


----------



## justinf67

*thevein*
can you pm me where and how you are getting all these great fish? pretty please, lol...


----------



## justinf67

oh, and I got a fish today. Had ro go to LFS to get new can of NLS, and saw a Yellow lab with great black markings. It had a tiny bit of barring, but not enoug to dissuade me. I figure they will disappear once he is in a better environment(ie my aquarium)


----------



## Afishionado

Justin, looks like a nice specimen from those pics. :thumb: Yellow labs are as popular as they are for good reasons, it's just getting harder to find nice ones.


----------



## Eric_S

I was searching posts on how to control fry populations because my fiancee wouldn't let me kill them and syno multis came up in multiple threads so I thought i'd pick a few up. I go to my local shop and they had them! Nice! I glance at the price and  40 bucks! Ouch. Came home fishless thinking I could find them cheap online, but this seems to be the going rate I guess.

Talked it over with the fiancee and she said buy them! She'd rather have the catfish eat the fry than have me kill them. Either way the fry are going to die :-? , but whatever. I bought two today. One hasn't come out of the rocks since it went in and the other is all about exploring the tank. It even found a dead demasoni mostly buried in the sand that I guess got caught when I was rearranging rocks.

He keeps hanging around and going in a cave that one of my big male labs basically lives in. The lab will chase any fish out that dares enter his cave. With the syno he just kind of nudges it along. No animosity like towards the other fish. I guess he's still unsure what this new critter is  .

Now that the ice has been broken on expensive fish I'm thinking about buying another syno. I should be getting $10 off my next fish purchase due to a frequent buyer program anyway :thumb: .

Here it is being escorted out of the cave by my lab. 









Also got a couple more acei for the 75g and a few tetras to add some more life to one of my shellie tanks this weekend.


----------



## Floridagirl

I love Synos. My Syno Multis have been breeding. My 6 is now 10-12.  I have fish coming this week. Chalinochromis Brichardi, Black Calvus, White Calvus, Brevis Kitumba, and a mated pair of Leleupi(hope the bond doesn't break).


----------



## DJRansome

You will love the multi's. :thumb:


----------



## Eric_S

I love them already.

I read they prefer low light conditions so I did a test for the one that was hiding in the rocks all afternoon. Before I went to bed I turned all the lights out except for my 75g and my 10g right next to it. Then I turned out the lights in my 75g but with the ambient light from my 10 I could still see what was going on in the 75. Within 10 seconds the syno that wouldn't show its face all afternoon popped right out and started swimming all around the tank :lol:. Talk about living life according to the book.


----------



## cichlidpastor

I bought a OB Peacock. I don't really like them all that much, but this one was orange and electric blue and because I am a UF Gator fan I had to have it. My German Red didn't approve :roll:


----------



## TanganyikaFreak73

I walked into the LFS looking for some fish to keep my nitrogen cycle going until I will be able to restock (I lost all of my Tangs last week). I was planning on getting some swordtails or mollies to keep the nitrogen cycle going in my tank until I can afford to restock with Tangs.

So after looking around they wanted the same price for the swords/mollies as some of the Peacocks they had for sale. So I figured what the heck let's give the peacocks a try. I bought 3 for 15 bucks all on store credit :thumb: I asked for 2F and 1M they are about 2in long. I'm not sure if that's what I got :lol:

I get home and try to figure out what I bought....... I am now the owner of 3 OB peacocks! I had no Idea that they were hybrids.  .


----------



## victorylane25

i got 5 yellow labs at 2 inches... 6 red emperors -- and 2 electric blue johini


----------



## bmweiler09

Just bought 5 red zebras to go with my 13 dems in my 75g. Still trying to decide what other species to add..


----------



## bfisher88

2 Wild syno multies, 3 Green Mbweca, 3 Acei, 1 Tropheops Broadzulu? I think.


----------



## mr.species44

Picked up a cherry spot tropheus, a zulu hap (compressicep), an electric blue hap, a kandango and an albino tropheop


----------



## mbudd

fedex man droped off 8 afra cobue ,10 albino afra cobue :thumb:


----------



## shaguars7

to finish out my tank...i got 3more labeotrophus fuelliborni and 2 more electric yellows and 3 lethrinops intermedius... i am now set and excited of this tank and its colours and behaviors....dont worry about tje lethrinops....the dominant male of the tank is already a lethrinops....it is funny seeing him boss around the labeos...
on a sadder note... i think one of the labeos may not make it... she just made it tough on herself but i have my fingerscrossed


----------



## justinf67

I got a package of goodies delivered today....

7 F1 Cynotilapia afra Nhkata Bay
6 Cynotilapia Jalo Reefs
5 Metriaclima Lime Nkhomo's

They are all pretty small. The biggest are the Lime's who are def interesting looking. I can't wait for all these guys to grow and start coloring up!


----------



## slowlips

Eric_S your 75g has lot of fish How are you managing with aggression and filtration ?


----------



## ashilli48

today - 5 spotted cory cats for the planted apisto/angel tank

yesterday - 2 orange/yellow sevrums, 2 GT's, and some male and female endlers, Poecilia wingei (home to be determined, but will most likely be one of the planted tanks)


----------



## mr.species44

Picked up a super vc-10 for seven bucks a lamp. Leleupi a mac. Chilumba. The girlfriend picked up a pair of red empress and a swallowtail peacock


----------



## shaguars7

6 auloncara kanadeense "Blue Orchid" Peacock and 8 cynotilapia white top hara....never been this excited....2 tanks with these guys will now be fully stocked.!!!


----------



## eagl97

Azureus 
Borleyi Red Fin 
Fireline Mloto 
Albino Eureka Red 
Eureka Red Jake 
Ahli Electric Blue 
Sunshine 
Bi Color

I'm starting an all male Hap/ Peacock tank and just ordered the top 6 and bought the bottom 2 from a LFS Sunday.


----------



## justinf67

Whats the full list for ur all male tank? Hows it working for u?


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

Just ordered:

Cynotilapia afra cobue albino
Labidochromis mbamba
Metriaclima daktari
Metriaclima mbweca
Petrotilapia chitimba
Pseudotropheus williamsi north

All male, for my all-male tank.
I had a terrible mishaps about 8 months ago and lost 6 fish, so these will replace those. Have had all of these at one point or another except the petrotilapia, so a little nervous about him.

Ordered today, getting them Wednesday!!!


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

I just bought 5 ZEBRA PLECOS!!!! L046!!!!! 

Will get them Tuesday Morning...

I am more excited than a kid at Christmas....

:dancing:


----------



## grommeckdr

Just received my delivery of 8 (including 2 freebies) Cynotilapia Afra Cobue.... They're going to go in my new 50G tank (once it's ready - cycling now) to grow up a bit before going in my 125G (probably replacing one of the current species).


----------



## Fish.Nemo

4 LABS


----------



## kyboy

Yesterday I bought a brisltenose or bushynose pleco. It's been all over the tank ! It's all over the rocks & some on the back glass (that I missed before I got it).

Today I traded a Met. Blue Dolphin for 4 Yellow Lab juvies. One of them is holding a mouthful, but I'm not concerned with keeping fry; Just going to let nature take it's course. Thought that was cool since I was looking for females.


----------



## electyellowdude

just bought 3 eureka red females working on getting a male soon!


----------



## whodatfish

just brought home 2 ob zebras(blue and orange and black and orange) and two clown loaches!!


----------



## RedHaze

Brought home a Aulonocara stuartgranti Red Shoulder Peacock and a Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef), both for my all male tank.


----------



## John27

Well, just the other day I finished up a 216 mile round trip to pick up some White Tail Acei!


----------



## cjacob316

i just got some white tail acei in a few weeks ago

have some elongatus chewere and afra likoma coming in this week


----------



## GTZ

5 Pseudotropheus sp. Elongatus Usisya.


----------



## coxy87

5 x Metiraclima estherae red zebra's to go with 5 labs and 5 acei......


----------



## dark SSide

Just bought a ob zebras(blue and orange) and finally found an Exochromis Anagenys (Malawi Torpedo) semi-locally. It is a juvi so hopefully its a male.


----------



## PeterUK

5 X Astatheros robertsoni :dancing: 
4 x Guianacara geayi :thumb:


----------



## cjacob316

Just placed an order for 8 Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Boadzulu"


----------



## Rhinox

This thread needs a revival!

9 baby syno multipuncs:









10 baby C. moorii:









more pics:
































^^^Thats a pile of catsifh in the corner by the way


----------



## nikelodeon79

Placed an order for 5 M. joanjohnsonae and a replacement Rusty male. Hooray!


----------



## steviestv86

opcorn:


----------



## Steffano2

I bought a 1.5" Black Red-tailed Shark for my CA tank, yesterday.


----------



## k7gixxerguy

Friday night I got a breeding pair of Electric Blue Iceberg Haps, was supposed to be a male and two females but the other girl went missing. I also got a synodontis petricola. I will be heading back next weekend to get one or two more female electric blues and two more synos.


----------



## cdunn1221

Sunday I bought 5 aulonocara sp. rubescens and 1 chocolate bushy nose pleco


----------



## cantrell00

Last Friday..

10X F2 Yellow Labs,

10X F1 Pundamilia Nyerei 'Red Mwanza Bay',

3X Cyno sp; 'Hara' females...


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS

A couple days ago....  a firefish ( who already died)  30$ small fish i enjoyed for 3 days... :x thanks to my big old fishies...

and a placidochromis phenochilus tanzania

and an otopharynx tetrastigma who are both very alive


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS

A couple days ago....  a firefish ( who already died)  30$ small fish i enjoyed for 3 days... :x thanks to my big old fishies...

and a placidochromis phenochilus tanzania

and an otopharynx tetrastigma who are both very alive  :dancing:


----------



## KraKstar

i got my Cynotilapia afra (Lupingu) in today!!! im hoping for 1m/4f but with my luck they will all be males. just placed an order for msobo females too.....fingers crossed.


----------



## Baggly

picked up eight yellow labs on Sunday. Today, eight Red Zebras and eight Cyno afra Lupingus arrived!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Thread Revival!!!!

Ordered 5 Synodontis Njassae(wild) yesterday. Thinking about adding more Malawi fish to the order.
Also some Green Swordtails for my CA tank...


----------

